# Woking Nuffield....part 81



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Congratulations Beanie!   

Rachel x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-Have you been working today  

Monkey,Jelly,Debs


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Great news on your BFP Beanie - I am so pleased for you.   . Would be interested to read your symptoms and Alisha if you are reading this as well. Not that I am going   symptom spotting at the moment or anything....

Emma - good luck tomorrow. I am sure you won't feel any pain tough girl  

Alisha - has it sunk in yet? When is your scan?

Debs and Jelly - hope you are doing ok     - Paris sounds lovely for a break Debs.

Bendy - congrats   - great news!

Bali - great news that you can start tx this cycle - you will have your BFP in no time   

I can't remember any other news so sorry if I have missed anything...

Feeling much better today and have been at work so that has taken me mind off things which is good for the sake of my sanity....


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Evening 

Beanie Well done I'm soo pleased for you            

Bendy Congrats Hun   

Pots The scan looks great, well done.

Emma I hope the app goes well tomorrow 

Stimms are going well (I think) I go for the first scan on Weds.

Hi to everyone sorry for the crap personals I wiped out after work 

Sukie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening 

Monkey-I guarentee i wont feel any pain tomorrow as its just the cons appt    its so hard the 2ww and it gets worse everytime you have to go through it   sending you lots of   

Sukie-Good luck for your scan weds


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

great news beanie-congratulations          wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!!

hi girls!!

strawbs xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

OMG Beanie you are preggers - that's brilliant news          I'm so happy for you and DH   

Alisha          excellent news  

Pots - congrats on your scan and the pic is very clear  

Bendy -  congrats  

NVH - oops - sorry forgot to say congrats   

Monkey, Chelsea and Jelly - hope you are doing ok        
      

Emma - good luck with appointment tomorrow and that you get everything sorted next week.

Wildcats - sorry to hear that it wasn't to be this time but got everything crossed for your next Tx.

Jules77 - got my dates slightly wrong   I start D/regs on 17th August. Got my drugs and needles - oh joy   I see you are waiting for a/f - are you going for a fresh or FET? 

Angie - good to hear the house move went well even though it was in a 'monsoon'  

Bali - you start just after me so we'll sort of be cycle buddies  

Sukie - good to hear everything is going ok with you and that you enjoyed the weekend sunshine.

Hello Myra, Ali, Minow and all the lovely WN ladies    

Jules x

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Jules-Where you been   

Had a call this morning that my friend has had a ruptured ectopic, dont know the ins and outs as she has got the dr with her now and told me to call her back when he has gone   hope she is ok and she only has one ovary and if she has had that tube removed she will be devastated   and she cant afford ivf   i will try and get some money together for her after my cycle and see if i can help her out


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - thats really sad and you're such a lovely friend offering to help her out financially    Good luck today  

Monkey - hope being back to work takes your mind off that horrible 2ww   

Debs - i'll forgive you for your comment yesterday but don't do it again  

Sukie - good luck with your scan on weds  

2wwers   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Have spoken to her she has one good tube left with her ovary, the hosp that messed my stump up have done the same to her left the stump next to the uterus so it ruptured   she was 8wks pg....bless her she was   saying she wants her baby back   so she is confident that she will be able to concieve naturally with her remaining tube  

Right im off as have appts this morning   speak at 1ish when i am home for a bit


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Tash - I had to log on to check you had forgiven me.  I promise to behave in future  

Emma - so sorry to read about your friend, you will be there to support her and she couldn't have a better person than you.  Good luck for your appt this afternoon.

I am glad to be back at work (never thought I would ever say that), but do seem to be getting a cold which I am not too impressed about and also have a nagging ache in my right hand side, which I guess could be a hangover from the egg collection as all the follies were on the right.  

Monkey and Jelly -    

Hello to everyone else, must dash and do some work.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

good luck emma for today            

wn are putting me on the pill this cycle!!     was explained to me and kind of makes sense, all seems a bit starnge to be taking contraceptives again after nearly 4years ttc!!

strawbs xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Strawbs-Why the pill  

Debs-The pain could be your ovaries hun because your pg   

Tash   and everyone else  

Well still dont know when i can have my bloody tube sorted   went for the cons and he was lovely but apparently may palm me off to his collegue to operate on as he has retired from a lot of surgery so will call me back once he has spoken to him   told him i want it out next week before a/f really   also  he said he has never seen a case like mine before (Not sure what he meant by that)   think he means so many ectopics on one side   he would rather clip the tube than remove it due to the risk of cutting off the blood supply to the ovary but will look and see what he thinks (told him i dont want to have any risk of hydro so if he can remove it just to do it ) so he will call me once he has spoken to his collegue (he is not sure if he is on holiday ) and the cons i saw is on hols next week anyway so who knows when its going to be removed


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Beanie, yippee hun, well done, so pleased for you both       

Emma, sorry to hear that you may have abit of a wait hun till things get moving along for the tube removal, hope that you get the call soon and that it gets sorted quickly for you so you can get started again   sorry to hear about your friends ectopic, hope she is ok

Monkey, Chelsea & Jelly     hope you are all ok girls

Pots, well done on the scan hun, so pleased all is well with little Pots  

Hello to all you other lovely ladies, Tash, Barney, Wildcats, Gill, Sukie, Jules77, Julesx, Fingers, Ali, Bali and everyone else i have missed, love to all xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh just to let you all know, dh had a wee look around the clinic in Poland, all looks good, also its only 2.5 miles from the airport so very convienient, he is going back to Poland on Friday, so he will see what else he can find out, although he is moaning at me as he feels like i have written off my frosties before we even get started as i keep going on about going to Poland, so i am trying to get into a positive frosties mode at the moment   although i keep telling him that Poland is only my back up plan 

Have a good evening all, dh back from Spain tonight, although he is currently got a 2 hour wait in Madrid, so he is not a happy bunny and when he phoned me all i was bothered about was whether he had got me a pressie   how selfish am i   thinking about myself again, well a girls needs and all that


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi girls

Thanks for all your lovely messages - still hasn't sunk in yet and to be honest I don't think it will until I know that all is ok  

I know a couple of you have asked about my symptoms.  So here goes:

AF pains
Stomach ache for a few days
Back ache
2 huge spots on my chin (the worst I have ever had in my life) but they cleared up within a few days which I thought was amazing.
More veins on my boobs
Taste of blood in my mouth on a number of occasions
Generally feeling unwell 
Terrible broken sleep

I'm not sure how many of these were due to the cyclogest but I hope that helps.

Emma, really sorry to hear that you haven't got a date yet for your op but hope you hear some good news soon. I'm also sorry to hear about your friend, how awful.  I hope she is doing okay.

Pots, sounds like you had a wonderful day yesterday, glad all is going well.  

Bendy, wonderful news  

Myra, the clinic in Poland sounds good although you're not going to need it    

Monkey, Debs, Jelly, how you all doing?

Off to sort out some tea.

Beanie xxx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Beannie - well one and congratulations!!       - has it sunk in yet? lots of    for a sticky one

Emma - you are so impatient    - I hope the cons gets back to you quickly and you can get going but its best to wait for the best man for the job remember  

Bendy - congratulations on  the scan  - how are you feeling now  

Pots - great news about your scan - what a relief eh?

Bali - how exciting that you can get going straight away - good luck with it all  

Debs - you made me   - bet thats a first being glad to be at work. Hope you are feeling nice and  

Jelly and monkey -   

Tash - hope you and the boys are doing good - do you mind telling me where you got your spirulina from and how much you took? Thank you  

Myra - Hope you get a nice pressie and you dont need Poland - sounds good though if you do   when do you start your new job? I have to go to Quadrant house tommorow  

Hello to sukie, strawbs, fingers, Alisha, ali, gill and everyone else


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hatster

Hi hun, hope you are ok, not sure about start date, have fun tomorrow at Quadrant Court   hopefully when i get started we may bump into one another, now i know what you look like theres no escape  

Sorry Bendy, forgot to say congratulations on bubs being a   well done hun


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Myra and Hatster-do you work at quadrant court, are you social workers

strawbs xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the well wishes for tommorrow, hopefully there will be lots of nice follies growing in there (but not too many!) 

Hi Hatster How are you?

Myra So is Dh bring me back something nice  It's good to have a back up plan!

Hi Jules77 How are you and the kittens?

Emma I hope they get sorted soon   I'm sorry about your friend, I hope she can get pregnant again soon and had has a safe and healthy nine months 

Debs Glad going back to work has been good for you   

Monkey and Jelly Hope you both are well 

Julesx Good luck starting on the 17th 

 Alisha, Bendy, Tash, Pots, Beanie, Nibbles, Caro, Sho and all the other  WN ladies

Sukie


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Just popped on really quickly to see how you got on today Emsy - hopefully the cons will get back to you soon as and you'll have it sorted in no time mushroom face     Im sure he'll do whats best and either whip it out or clip it for you.   

HOpe you are all well, my laptop is playing me up so havent been on here at all.......fixed now tho!

Must go and eat some dinner im sooooooooooo hungry!!

Love ya

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sukie, goodluck hun for your scan tomorrow, sorry did not realise you were in tomorrow  

strawbs, no hun, not social worker, although i will be working as part of their team soon, carnt wait, as for Hatster, correct me if i am wrong but i am sure she is a Health Visitor


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello

bendy great news!   did you want to find out or did you just see stuff   

beanie has your news sunk in yet?

pots great news on your scan   I think I'll probably bawl as well  

emma hope you can get sorted asap.. blimey the cheek of going on holiday   rather frustrating when you just want to get on with it.   That's such a lovely thing to do for your friend   

myra the clinic sounds interesting. Not long till that all starts as its a longer cycle with the fet.. never quite understood that   What did dh get you  

sukie good luck with the scan  



nvh did you go for a scan with mr s? is it obligatory? I'm sure all that excessive poking around down there is no good   got a scan with woking in 3 weeks and would seem silly to have another in the same week? he would only prescribe me 2 weeks of drugs though... so thinking this is more wonga we've got to part with   maybe he's got super duper scanner??

monkey Howz it going? ...my symptoms were:
*at first sore boobs then that eased up on the 2nd week (but not totally back to normal) but sore again now
*No major veins on chest/boobs either no more than normal 
*af type pains around days 7,8,9  and days 14-15
*spec of a spec of brown c/m around day 8-9
*needing the loo more   on 2nd week but was feeling pretty thirsty too

am on steroids so they mask a bit I think. When is test day? wishing you the very best   

  Jelly and debs    how are you both? quietly going mad?

jules x d-regging starts next week...yipee let the madness begin!    

well after much jostling I eventually got seen at the EPU and they checked the cervix and said its closed now, but the bleeding may be down to an infection   . Tbh wasn't totally convinced by it all. Took my BHCG and that seems good so far (I think), got another tomorrow, just to check.

we're planning a camping trip to france   to go on Monday..so got oodles to do.. just hope I'm not taking on too much but desperately need some rays   plus I thought it would take the anguish away waiting for the 1st scan.. as it happens we've delayed it by a week because we'd already booked our holiday time off. 

working from home this week  

hello to all the other wokies I've not mentioned   bali, ali, kerry, hatster, jules 77, gill, strawbs,


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Alisha-Glad those bloods are rising honey and glad you got checked over at the epu    im sure a holiday is what you need and the weather is going to be nice   Have you called Mr S as you will need to order more meds and he likes to scan you all the way to 12wks  

Sukie-Good luck for your scan     

Myra-So glad all looks good with the hosp in Poland ,although hopefully you wont need it  

Beanie-Wow quite a lot of symptoms going on there   

Monkey,Debs and Jelly     

Bendy-I will give you mushroom face    naughty little sis  

Hatster-What is quadrant house


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi girls another flying visit as I have to go to work

I had my scan and there are 16 follies growing in there  They took blood and are going to ring me later to tell me if they are going to put my doseage down as they don't want me to over stimulate.

Have a good day and I'll catch up later


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Was back to work on Monday and it's been really busy since then so no time to post yesterday.

I'm not due to test until next Weds but will definitely test before then (probably Monday). Unfortunately I am feeling pretty negative at the moment re this cycle as now have all my normal PMT symptoms. Really hope that is not the case but I am afraid that this one hasn't worked either - had a bit of a   with dh last night. Obviously it ain't over til it's over but we have decided to definitely have some more tests before we had another cycle or use the frosties. I just can't believe that there is not a problem somewhere that is stopping me getting pregnant and I just want to find out what it is.

Sorry for the me post - I will probably post again later but feeling a bit sorry for myself at the moment  

Debs and Jelly - hope you are doing better than me. Debs - that aching thing sounds like the embies implanting to me   

Glad your scan went well Sukie   

Emma - sorry to hear your op has to be postponed. May well be picking your brains re the ARGC - although I need to convince dh about the extra cash...

Hi everyone else

xx


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi Monkey,
hope you don't feel down for too long. If you read the 2ww diaries, so many of the BFPs were convinced they had AF symptoms as well- it is one of mother natures games that pg signs and AF signs seem so similar- on top of that the drugs cause confusion, so you honestly can't predict a thing until test day. If you start stressing yourself now, it will only make you feel sad unneccessarily hopefully. I say all this and I'll do EXACTLY the same thing in a couple of weeks time!!! What will be will be, but I know the 2ww is AWFUL   it has been the ruination of both my failed attempts- i am sure about that. Everything was text book until I stressed myself sick from tx day...really trying not to do that again this time.
let us know how you feel later.
hi to everyone else- it's very quiet on here today...don't say everyones working?!!!
A huge box has just arrived at our front door...my dh said he has ordered some Scalextric for our 2 year old daughter- ho hum...methinks it's more for dh..the box is bigger than her but causing huge excitement.
beginning to feel like a heffer/fresian now..so much milk and water makes me feel HUGE!!!!If this fails it is going to take so many gym trips to get rid of my expanding belly. Have to think positive though- just more cushioning for the twins that are obviously going to implant.   
Catch up with everyone later.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Clareber - I really hope you are right. I am trying to keep myself distracted but I am not sure it is working very well - enjoy the scaletrix....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - sounds like a very good cons but sorry they can't seem to do the op as soon as you hoped, but it seems they have your best interest at heart by the sounds of it. You should have asked him what he meant by saying he hasn't seen a case like yours, you should have said does that mean you get a discount  

Monkey - the 2ww is a nightmare isn't it, but you won't know whats going on until you test and this is the worst part of not knowing whats going on. Please stay strong and don't give up hope, cross that bridge about whats wrong if needs be later on, in the mean time try and stay  

Haster - here is the sight where I bought the spirulina capsules. I took 2 in the morning and 2 and night, I also drank a high protein thick shake everyday which was mixed with milk.
http://www.spirel.co.uk/weshop/Spirulina.asp

Alisha - yeh I went to MrS' scans as he had to give me more drugs too and he is so lovely, although costly. He has a great bit of kit that you can hear the heart beats and is a bit more thorough than NHS/WN. We didn't regret going to see him as we got to see out little ones more often and believe me it was worth every penny cause I was so paranoid.

Debs - didn't know you had a 2 yr old dd  Me thinks that the Scalextric is for your dh too 

Myra - what did you get for a pressie then  Poland sounds cool but I agree, don't be dissing your frosties cause you never know 

Sukie - well done on your scan

Beanie - wow lots of symtoms. Hope you're coping ok. When is your scan 

Hello to everyone else, must dash, need a wee badly 

/links


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Monkey - Have PM'd you  

Alisha - Good luck for your scan    

Sukie - Hope bloods come back ok and you carry on stimming just right!   

Jelly and Debs   

Love to everyone  

Pots
  x


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello,

Tash - I would love to have a 2 year old DD, but she belongs to Clareber and not me.  My husband has always fancied a scaletrex set, but wanted to wait until we had kids so that he could use that as an excuse.  Methinks with my luck, I ought to order him one now  

Monkey -     .  Hope you start to feel positive again soon.  my aching has disappeared so maybe that was my little fighters trying to implant and then they changed their minds  .  

Jelly -   

Sukie - wow 16 - go girl!  

Emma - sorry to hear that your day didn't go as planned yesterday.  I hope they manage to fit you in soon.  Thanks for the positive news on the pains in my side, but they have gone now (bloody typical).

Myra - hope DH bought you back a nice pressie

Hatster - I'm glad I made you   about being glad to be back at work.  I must admit it is a good distraction, but so is FF. 

I need to go and plough through some really exciting spreadsheets and make the numbers look nice, so my Manager doesn't get his **** kicked  .

Huge to hello to everyone else.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well i can see Tash has done her usual of not paying attention to posts   

Clareber-I had a scaletrix and loved it but im sure your right d/h has got it for himself  

Monkey-This isnt like you to be hormonal and upset   im hoping this is a symptom of pregnancy honey   and like the others say its too early yet so dont put yourself through unecsassary (sp) upset  

Sukie-Well done honey loads of lovely follies for you then  

Debs    

Well had a call have another cons appt with a new cons this evening at 4.15 £150 if you dont mind so i have rung the other cons i saw yesterday and asked him to not send me an invoice for yesterdays appt as it was a complete nightmare  he has agreed  i may be able to have the op this friday  if not 2 wks time as he is on holiday next week, and the hospital is 15 mins from home


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi Emma - I just used the wrong name thats all   
Blimey girl, thats good news if you can have it this friday and if not 2 wks is not far away at all    Good on you for not paying twice too  

Sorry Chelsea, I meant Clareber    maybe its a good omen for you    It cause you both begin with 'C'


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Emma - good luck for the appt this evening.  Hopefully they can get you in on Friday.

Tash - not to worry - I will forgive you


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello! 

*Beanie* - Congratulations! Well done you and DH! 
    

*Emma* - Hopefully not long to wait til your op and then you'll be all systems go again!

*Pots* - So glad the scan went well  

*Monkey * -  aaaww hun I hope you are doing OK. The 2ww is so hard, up one minute and down the next. Try to stay postive, I am sure you will not even have to think about further investigations. 

*Sukie* - 16 is fab! Well done you! 

*Jellybabe* -  vibes your way...

*Karen* - How are you doing?

Big  to everyone else out there!

Oh, anyone know how much an early scan costs at WN? I had one at Frimley last week but it seems ages til 12 weeks (about a month). I ahd loads of symptoms yesterday and today nothing much so as usual my mind is working overtime on the worrying front! 

Going to go and look at cars now I think as my current one is costing me money, time to get rid I think! Hope the salesmen aren't too sleazy, I can't stand car showrooms!!   Ooops, hope no ones DHs are car salesmen!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Barney - you can get scans from other places, try googling it and then you can compare prices.  I'm afraid to say that worrying seems to be all part of it.  Thought about a doppler, that might help put your mind at rest although you can't really use it before 9wks I don't think.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-Theres a great place in harley street its the best in the country think its either the fmc fetal medicine centre or baby born or something pm pots as she knows  

Tash i like picking on you


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Another quickie 
I'll read through tonight!
Had my call and they are going to keep me on the same dose for now as my bloods came back ok and see how I go on Fri 
Sukie


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies and gents  

Sukie great news about your follies   

Emma it will be fab if you can get your op done Friday but if you cant 2 weeks is still a good time to wait!

Barney hope you arent worryoing to much!  I had days where i felt normal and it would really worry me.  Actually sitting here right now i dont feel any different. 

Beanie how are you after you bfp - has it sunk in yet?

Pots great news about your scan......remind me of your due date??

Well the news of a boy is sinking in as i was soooo certain it was a girl.  Im in shock still that its not, but obviously over the moon!  I was saying to dp that he needed to get over his "i want a boy" cos it wasnt, i knew it was a girl.... wasnt i wrong!  I even brought some bits yesterday  

Emma can you have a bar-b soon so we can meet.  I'll make profiteroles


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - know what you mean about being in shock, can you imagine how I felt when they told me I was having two boys    I was also convinced that I would be having a little girl too. Hows the bump, has it grown yet  

Emma - I know you like picking on me and i'll just pick on you right back  

Sukie - good luck for Friday


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone - just wanted to pop on and say thanks for all your messages today. They have definitely made me more positive and will not allow myself to think the worse. I think I had just forgotten what a nightmare the 2ww is! This site is so great, particularly at times like this. 

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey  

Bendy-When M goes away for his little holiday with his mates i will have one then, or a dinner party what do you reckon    glad my little nephew is ok you will have to give me your address nearer the time so i can buy him some little bits  

Tash-  dont worry i still love ya  

Sukie-Good news honey and good luck for friday  

Well had the cons with a rather dashing Consultant who kept learing at my chest (it was covered too) then he asked to feel my tummy and commented on how brown it was  I went all red and started blushing  so the op is friday and he wants to remove the tube as if he clips it he said i may need future ops as the clips can come undone or the tube still fills up with fluid


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Emma, glad your apt went well and good luck for Friday. 

Tash, how are you hun, those boys growing big?  Have you got your cupboard back at work yet?

Sukie, well done on all those follies, and good luck for Friday  

Monkey, Jelly Debs, sticky vibes     try and stay positive  

Jules, i start dr on 22 Aug, so i guess we will be cycle buddies, can't wait 

Hi to everyone else love Bali x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quickie as I should be cooking dinner   and DH has gone out for a run!

Sukie - well done on your 16 follies and the blood test was ok  

Monkey - sorry to hear you were so down this morning. Sending you lots of        

Em - wow - you've managed to get the op done this Friday and the lovely consultant made you blush!!! Were you flirting with him?   Will he replace Mr R in your dreams?   

Well I've got my brother's 25th Wedding Anniversary this Saturday. So my last night of drinks for hopefully a very long time    . I'm getting into the   zone right from the start on this cycle. So come Sunday - I'll be officially on the wagon  

Bali - yes we can go through the madness together  

 everybody. Hope you all have a good evening  

Jules x


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

morning all

Well firstly thank you all for your lovely   and sticky vibes    

Beanie -         well done you   so pleased for you both

Alisha -    CONGRATULATIONS   are you still on cloud nine?
Please forgive me if you have already said but have you seen MrS after getting your bfp?

Pots - so glad your scan went well   it is such an emotional experience to see the little heartbeat for the first time   heres to a happy and healthy nine months

Myra - Polland sounds promising   although you know you wont need them after your FET   did you get a pressie  

Bendy -     congratulations   

Sukie - well done on those 16 follies   keep chugging

Bali & Jules - not long now til you start   how exciting   

Wildcats - hope you are both doing ok

Emma - well done for sorting out your op for friday   things have progressed really quickly for you which is great   another step closer to being a mummy

Monkey - glad you were feeling a bit more positive towards the end of the day yesterday   sticky vibes and positive thoughts coming your way    

Debs - have pm'd you  

Hi to Gill, Tash, Jules, Haster an everyone else

Well as for me, I am going slightly   and Im not even into the second week yet    Of our 12 embryos we had two that were good quality and transfered back to mothership but unfortunately the others were not suitable for freezing which I was a bit upset about but there was nothing I could do about it so I moved on quickly   I have been putting my feet up big time  
Have to go to WN for scan tommorow just to check ovaries are ok and not developing ohss   I feel fine so I think it wont be a problem.

I have been awake allllllllllllllllllll night   my brain would not let me go to sleep   I think it is either the steriods which MrS warned me about or to much R&R. Anyways off to make my breakfast smoothie........... catch yal laters


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning everyone

Sounds like a busy couple of days on here, I've been doing some work so I get distracted!

Emma Good luck for your op tomorrow hun    

Monkey - stay positive, it's the only way to get through it!    

Jellybabe    

Hi to everyone else, sorry not many personals but I have more work to do today


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Jellybabe-what time you in woking tomorrow? I am in about 3 ish if i remember rightly- will you be there then.

Wildcat- amazing that work is  useful to keep your mind occupied- we have ofsted during the week of my fet failure...never thought i would be glad to hear from them!!!!

Good luck to all 2ww   

monkey- glad you are feeling better.that's what we are all here for. It's the only place where everyone knows exactly how you feel.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Jellybabe-Dont worry about having none to freeze honey the main thing is you have the best two back   good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Clareber-Good luck for your scan too tomorrow   

Jules-Enjoy Saturday night  

Bali-Get yourself a ticker so we can see when you start d/r  

Wildcat-You sound like your very busy atm   come back soon


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Clareber - my scan is in the morning - so wont see you Im afraid

Emma - yes you are right   are you having the tube removed via laporoscopy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes i am honey and having a hysteroscopy too


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh a thorough going over then    do you know how long you have to wait before you can start treatment


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just a quick post to wish *Paris* good luck for your Lap tomorrow. Glad that you got it sorted tomorrow and hope it doesn't leave you too sore. Always nice to know that the Dr in charge is handsome I think ;-)

  to 2ww Ladies and those of you stimming.

Take care
Caro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah im getting the full works    when i spoke to my cons on friday he said i can start 2/3 weeks later if i want, i know one girl at the argc who had her hydro removed then she started d/r 3wks later and she is now preggers   my a/f is due next week friday (always late though) so will ask them if they want me to wait or start monitoring that week...only bloods and scans for the 1st two weeks and peeing on sticks to see if i have ovulated then if all well start sniffing on day 21   

  thanks Caro im rather scared cause he is handsome not crying and making a fool of myself


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Thats fantastic that you can start so soon after   it always helps if your Consultant is dishy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No it doesnt jellybabe i will have to be brave and not cry   and he will see me looking rough before and after


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning

wildcat don't work too hard! hope you're both ok. 

emma are you having the op this friday then? when do you know? pmsl at you going   with the hot consultant!    

monkey sorry you've been so down but try and keep the faith    I thought it was a definite neg and then looked what happened! got everything crossed for you!   

jelly you're doing great.. I know it can be dissapointing not having any to freeze specially after a good amount. but as emma says you've got the best two on board. yeah went to see mr s before last fet so this is our 2nd tx with the roids! and yeah they wake me up dead early usually just after 6.30.. well I don't mind cause the mornings are so beautifully sunny   got everything crossed for you    

debs hope you're doing ok    

nvh thanks for that, dp is not so sure   just thinks its a money making exercise as wn are doing a scan too but I'm in charge!   just may space it out from wn one. how many scans did you have with mr s? 

sukie glad its all ok in there and fingers crossed it carries on   whens e/c?

hi to you other wokies   

had my bhcg levels back today and they've more than doubled which is great   so feeling good about that. did lots of tidying up the garden and housework but think i may have overdid it a bit yesterday as i had lots of achey af type pains in late afternoon   shall take it easier now. wondering it we should be going on a shorter holiday so we can have the scan at 6wks as opposed to 7 wks   .. 
well must get on with some work as working from home   got a new ticker  

emma just posted ..so good luck with the lap and hyst tomorrow   .. hope that all goes well and blimey you're all be spring cleaned in there ready for your bfp in no time   


Hi caro  how are you doing? howz that bump?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ALisha-Love your ticker   can i ask how many follies you had at basting   as there could be more than one   there is a lady called appleton who i pm and she is pg with triplets from iui


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Alisha - thanks   Congratulations on those blood results - it must be very reassuring   dont over do it in the garden will you   What I meant to ask was - have you seen MrS recently cause I thought he likes to see you after you have been taking the roids for 2 weeks   he says it's to check bp - a very expensive bp check dont you think  

Love the poppy picture btw - I guess that they are your own


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thought I would brave it with the ticker today  

emma I had about 6  follies: 23/17/14 and 3 smaller ones 12/11/11 .. but on previous tx's I've had empty follies so its difficult to say but maybe 2-3 eggs, my bhcg levels are in keeping with a singleton though (i think) day 17 - 389 and day 19 - 923  .. I know..the lady with triplets..  I've seen her posts   blimey what a shocker that must have been!! 

jelly no I didn't go and see him for a follow up about the roids thought I'd just go to my gp for that. We've only seen him twice 1st for the consultation and then for the results. I'd try and get out of that if i were you!!   
the poppies were from a sculpture garden we went to.. amzingingly idylic village the house/gardens next to the river and a weir and open countryside, it had veg garderns, tennis court, swimming pool and artists studio .. amazing house


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Alisha - your ticker looks great   yes I think I might try and get out of having appts with MrS - thats assuming its a bfp of course  - although I probably should go and see him as thats the protocol  

Tash - I know you had follow ups with MrS - was it just a question of taking your bp and a scan   I think I remember you saying you found it helpful though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Yeah sounds like a singleton   mine were 288 on day 14 official test date   but who cares as long as you have one and its happy and healthy eh


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Another sunny day, yipeeeeeeee! 

*Emma* - Good luck for tomorrow. Glad it is all happening so quickly for you.

*Wildcat* - Nice to hear from you. Hope you are not working too hard. Hope you are both doing OK.

*Alisha* - Don't be overdoing it  you rest up girl! I like your new ticker. I have just gone and made myself a new one too. Still can't really believe it!

*Pots* - Thanks for the PM. Those scan places look great but I think I am going to try and stop being too paranoid, just try and relax and wait til 12 week scan at FPH. Only 3 and a bit weeks! 

*Jellybabe* - Try not to worry about your other embies not being frozen. You have got the best 2 on board where they should be! 

*Monkey* - Glad you're feeling more positive. I knew it was just a minor wobble as you are always so calm and together!


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

morning girls,

I've just had a go at doing a tickery factor and the page seemed to do it but its not on ny FF page, can anyone help love Bali x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi bali you need to select the FF code and cut and paste it into your profile in your signature    does that make sense?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Jelly/Alisha - The follow ups with MrS was to check me out on the drugs as well as the scans to check the babies and hear their heart beats.  I think its normal practice for him to see you up until 12wks as thats when you stop taking the drugs.  He will tell you how to wean yourself off from the steroids and generally check your well being. You get more chance to ask him your questions too and any concerns you have so its well worth it.  I had 2 scans with him.

Jelly - sorry you didn't have any to freeze but as Emma says you had the best two transferred and thats the main thing.  Try to stay     Those steroids to keep you awake, that and the worry of the 2ww  

Emma - great news about your op and I hope you don't go damp when you see this cons! You definately have a thing for cons don't you  
Can't believe he was looking at your boobies either    bet he will try a bit of poking of his own when you're under     Shame you won't be able to feel it  

Clareber - It was a whey protein drink that I had, did you manage to track some down  

Monkey - glad you're feeling better today   

Hello to everyone else...off to lunch now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-You dirty mare   wash your mouth out  

Bali-Have you done it yet


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi girls 

Emma Good luck tomorrow  

Jellybabe I'm in for a scan at 8am tomorrow so I might see you there?  

Monkey  

Debs Hows are you doing?  

Alisha I like the ticker it's lovely!

Jules Enjoy your last drink (have one for me) 

Bali Good luck for when you start 

No news with me, just my ovaries are starting to feel heavy and I'm going to turn into a glass of water soon 

Sukie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sukie-You poor thing im not surprised with those follies   all the best for tomorrow   

Right off into the garden for me


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Are you off to brown your belly some more for your visit tomorrow?


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Don't worry - not here to   and feel sorry for myself today. I think that cry on Tuesday night did me good - I am feeling much more like my usual self now. Not thinking it is going to work necessarily but as I get closer to test date at least the hell of the 2ww will be over soon.   And if it hasn't worked I am sure looking forward to some vino....

Alisha and Barney - love your tickers! They are great to see. Alisha - I didn't realise that you had only recently started taking the steriods. Do you think that made the difference this time?

Sukie - good luck for your scan tomorrow

Debs and Jellybabe -   

Emma - good luck tomorrow - that's great that you can start tx so soon after. Is it true that you have to go in for blood tests every day during stimms?  

Hi Wildcat, Clareber, NVH, Bali, and Jules - thanks for all your   . This site definitely makes me stop going completely


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkey - I see your old vino habbits haven't changed then    glad you are feeling more like yourself, at the end of the day its out of your hands now and hopefully they will be making themselves all cozy as we speak   

Sukie - I remember that heavy feeling down below, its awful.....not long now and then you will be relieved.  Don't forget to keep drinking the water even after ec.

Emma - you hussy making your belly browner for the cons tomorrow...there's a name for girls like you


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Afternoon All!

Wow - there is loads to catch up on. 

Jelly - good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope everything is ok   

Emma - loads of luck for tomorrow, mind you I bet you can't wait to get there to see your dishy consultant.  Hopefully he will be able to keep his eyes on the job in hand  

Alisha - great news on your blood results and love the ticker.  

Bali - hope you work the ticker thingy out.  

Sukie - keep chugging the water.  

Monkey - keep up the positivity.   .  

I am with Monkey and my back up plan is to the hit the vino!  Mind you I'm a bit scared as I haven't had a drink since April!!!  I will probably fall over after 1 glass  

My colleagues have been really sweet and just turned up with a birthday cake with candles - only four as they didn't want the smoke detectors to go off or was it more the case that the budget wouldn't stretch to the full amount of candles required     I am still 35 for a couple more days, so want to hang on to that number for as long as I can.

I am feeling absolutely fine, I would almost say I feel totally normally, but some people would strongly agree that it is not possible for me ever to be normal as I am a bit  .

Huge hello to everyone else.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Chelsea - happy birthday for 2 days time    Normal is good, thats what I felt


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs-I may not be online so    

Tash-Im tanning my whole bod thanks very much, will tidy the lady garden up later  

Sukie-Cheeky   wash your mouth out  

Monkey-Yes bloods every day through stimms but it only takes me an hour door to door and dont you live in Earlsfield, if thats the case the train to waterloo only takes about 10 mins then the train from waterloo to regents park is 9mins so you will be laughing   but YOU WONT NEED TO


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you going for a brazilian then    Hows the tan coming on, you got any marks or did you go starkers


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - good luck for tommorow    hope he is nice and gentle with you  

NVH- thanks for the info on MrS   I hope to be knocking at his door for good reasons very soon  

Sukie - my scan is late am - hope your scan goes well and you are able to see lots of juicy follies    

Debs & Monkey - hang in there


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Had my bikini on actually   

Jellybabe-Thanks       for you hun  

Monkey and debs    

I have just eaten pancakes   i had some left over batter from the yorkies last night


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i'm glad to hear it, wouldn't want you frightening anyone ayway now  
Sorry that I didn't call you like I said I would    Its been so manic in the office today   But wish you loads and
loads of luck for tomorrow and will be thinking of you when I wake up.  Love ya


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Your forgiven   i may not of answered anyways    love ya too


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Emma, may have missed you hun, but wanted to wish you goodluck for tomorrow, you will be flashing more than that brown tummy at the dishy consultant tomorrow   now you behave yourself, will be thinking about you  

Monkey, Chelsea & Jelly, hope that you are ok, sending lots of love & hugs and     to all 3 of you

Alisha, great beta numbers, well done, still smiling for you  

Goodluck to all you lovely ladies having scans etc..... 

Hi to Tash (and the twins), Bali, Fingers, Wildcats, Gill, Barnie, Beanie, Julesx, Jules77, Karen, Bendy and everyone else xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Debs Glad it's all ok 

Emma Mouth washed out  Good luck and I hope you recover quickly 

I'll keep up drinking lots of water  

Sukie


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info from POts on the PM

attractive consultants- why i never see one?

chelseabun and Jelly...sending you lots of positive vibes

wildcat....hoping you ok and not working too hard

baseline scan tomorrow afternoon for me.
I take it I then start stims on saturday if all ok...have a family wedding on saturday and a christening on sunday...nice and quiet then....hope the menopur doesn't drive me too crazy too quickly...

good luck to all and hope you all have a great weekend.. probab;y wont post as away most of it.

chelseabun...  and hope you have lots of...   ..in Paris. hear from you on your return.Will be thinking of you the next day...jellybabe...do you test on the same day as chelseabun

ps...i am very sensitive to rudeness and was rather perturbed at the rude references on this site earlier. Please clean up your act to those concerned by my return on monday    ho ho ho


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma hope tomorrow goes well for you my lovely i shall be thinking of you
 
Love lots

Bendy.xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

emma hope it all goes well tomorrow    

lots of  to the pupo ladies   

good luck with your scans too   

chelseabun [fly]  happy birthday    [/fly]

hi to all you other ladies


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Debs Happy birthday, Hope you have a lovely day x (for today or tomorrow. I'm confused  )

Emma I hope it all goes well 

Jelly good luck with your scan 

Debs, monkey ad Jelly good luck    


I had my scan and there 15 growing over 10 and some small ones and my lining is 14.8. So I'm happy with that 

I'll pop in later x

Sukie


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Well done Sukie - sounds like it is all going to plan.  My birthday is Sunday, my work colleagues just wanted to celebrate a bit early - they will do anything for cake  

Jelly and Monkey -    

Emma - thinking of you today.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - hope you're recovering nicely   

Sukie - great news on those follies and linng 

Clare - good luck with your scan  

Jelly & Monkey  

Hello myra - hows you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma's asked me to post and let you all know that she is fine and recovering well.  She had her tube out and the good news is that there is no endo present,  so she's on the road to tx in a couple of weeks time.

Well done Emma


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

That's Great news well done Emma  

Debs Hope you have a good one  When's your test date?

How are you doing Tash?


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Tash - thanks for the post on Emma.  Glad everything went well and she is recovering.

Sukie - I test on the 17th.


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Clareber - hope your b/l scan went well today  
My test date is the same as Debs which is next friday   a whole week to go  

Sukie - glad to hear the scan went well   a good amount of follies and a lovely juicy lining - perfect  

Debs - hope you managed to get in the garden for some r & r     are you flying or tunneling to France  

Monkey - how are you today   are you back at work or resting in the sunshine   

NVH - thanks for letting us know about Emma   thats great news that the tube is finally out and she can move on quickly

I had my scan today to check my ovaries re ohss and they are absolutely fine  
Been chilling in the garden   bliss

Have a great w/e everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening

Jellybabe-Good news on the scan eh   dont burn in that sun lady      for testing 

Debs-   for tomorrow and    for testing 

Monkey-Hope your ok     for testing too 

Sukie- when is e/c monday   sorry as i apparently have been repeating myself 4/5 times with d/f so im still a bit  

Clareber-Good luck with your 1st stims jab   

Well im feeling fan dabby dosey   no pain at all in fact egg collection was more painful   drinking peppermint tea and farting and burping like a trooper


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

emma glad it went well ..that's great news!  way to go! will you have tx in two weeks then?!  amazing stuff  have a relax this eve.. pmsl at you repeating yourself 

debs jelly and monkey   

off to france on Monday for 2 weeks so I'm going to miss all of your news. I expect to be returning to lots of bfps and happy wokie ladies 

nvh thatnks for the info on mr s and scans and that..shall find out about that on our return 

sukie best of luck with e/c your going to get some lovely ones with those scans and my lining was the same so well done  

clareber good luck with that meno jab ... the stimms bit wizzes by , expect you'll have e/c too by the time i get back so the bestest of luck with that too., protein, hotty, water, milk, etc   

*hello other wokie ladies with a life   have a lovely weekend all*

OMG got so much to do  have been working all day so no time to sort garden/allotment etc eeeeekk
tried not using an ice pack with the gestone last night and it hurt like hell  so I'm going have to find a way of having ice... in a tent...  me thinks I may have a problem.
well don't know if I'll have time to pop on before I go so ttfn and will be sending you ladies lots of      and


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks Girls 

Alisha Thats good to know yours was the same and ended well  How are you doing?

Emma Glad you are feeling alright and fartin like a trooper  good luck with the upcoming tx  

Clare I hope you are all d/r and ready for stims  

Jellybabe I'm glad your scan went well 

I went for a curry for dinner and I was bloated before.... but now  I feel about five months preggers  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. Tomorrow I'm of to the coast with my friend for the day 

Sukie xx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - so glad you are not in much pain   cant believe you posted on your op day - you are such a trooper but make sure you rest and let it all heal  

Sukie - well done on those scan results   enjoy the seaside

Clareber - hope the jabbing is going ok  

Monkey -   how are you doing  

Debs -  how are you doing   how the packing  

Alisha - have a fab time in France   campsites usually have a communal freezer dont they   perhaps you can buy a bag of ice cubes at a supermarket and store them there

Hope all the other woking ladies are well and enjoy the gorgeous sunshine over the w/e


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning  

Alisha-Have a lovely holiday and enjoy yourself   im sure the site will help you out somehow  

Jellybabe-When are you testing    

Sukie-Have fun at the coast   which one are you going to  

Monkey and debs    

Well will be sunbathing today me thinks seeing as the weather is nice


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry in advance for the me post but I need some advice. I had really bad af pains all day yesterday and this, combined with some very stroppy people at work, made for a bit of a hard Friday. Had a nice relaxing Friday night with a pizza and dvd (although I fell asleep at about 10.30 on the sofa!)

Anyway decided to do a test this morning and there is a faint line, it's definitely there. However, I only took the trigger shot 2 weeks ago today (saturday evening) and therefore I guess this could still be the hcg from that rather than anything more exciting.

I have been desperately searching for info on false positives and can't really find very much except that the trigger shot can take 14 days to disappear completely. I know the only way to know for sure is to do another test tomorrow and see if it's darker but as you can imagine my mind is racing and tomorrow morning seems a very long way off at the moment....

Hope everyone else is enjoying this lovely sunny Saturday!


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Monkey - I thought it took 10 days for the trigger shot to get out of your system - not sure though   best to ask Emma as she is the fountain of knowledge on here
      hoping that this is your time      

Emma - official day is friday 17th   enjoy the sunshine   how's that tummy of yours today


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Monkey

It can take _up to _ 14 days for the HCG trigger injection to leave your body (sorry to contradict Jellybabe  )

If you did your injection 2 weeks ago today then it _may_ still be the HCG injection but I think your best bet would be to wait until at least tomorrow before testing again...ideally you should wait until your official test day...the reason clinic's give these dates is because your more likely to get an accurate result. Testing early just adds additional stress with the "is it real or isn't it" to an already anxious 2ww.

Keeping fingers & toes crossed for you that it is a genuine +ve result but try to hold of testing and hopefully the +ve result will still be there, and the lines even stronger/darker !!

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Natasha and Jellybabe - definitely won't be testing again today but probably will tomorrow morning just so I can compare.... I know I should hold off but official test date is not until Wednesday which seems ages away..... and if it's a BFN I would rather get most of the inevitable tears out of the way before the week work starts! I think I need to get off the internet and out of the house to try and distract myself with something else. 

Thanks again


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Jellybabe -  We are taking the Eurostar to Paris, so really looking forward to that.    for the rest of the week.  

Monkey - hope you have managed to take yourself off somewhere to distract you for the rest of the day.  Hang in there, it will be the result you want.   

Emma - glad you are feeling ok after the Op.  At least that is one hurdle out of the way and no doubt you are raring to go now  

Clareber - hope the scan went well yesterday and you are ready to get going on the stimms injections.

Alisha - have a lovely time in France and hope that you find some ice for those injections

Sukie - good luck for EC next week, with all those follies you will have plenty of nice eggies.    Hope your day at the coast was nice today, you picked a beautiful day to go.

I probably won't be back on now until Thursday evening, so    for everyone that has something happening over the next few days - I will be thinking about you all.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh monkey i hope its a bfp       for you hun, what a nightmare   but im sure this IS your turn  

Debs-Where you going then   good luck for testing   

Jellybabe-Im fine thanks honey, just trapped wind from the gas   but no pain been laying in the garden and fell asleep   hope your ok good luck for the 17th


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Emma - i'm off to Paris


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Omg!!! Sorry call it anesthetic head    have a great time and enjoy euro star   and good luck for testing


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Emma, so glad that all went well yesterday, i was thinking about you and that dishy doc, great news on having no sign of any endo, wont belong until you get started, this has to be the one hun now you have got rid of that nasty hydro  

Monkey, so hope that tomorrows test is a nice strong line for you, i am starting to get excited for you, i will keep my fingerscrossed, goodluck hun   

Chelsea, have a fab time in Paris, you lucky thing you, wish dh had taken me to Paris on my 2ww, i should be so lucky, goodluck with testing hun  

Jelly, glad to see that you are ok hun, hoping test day makes all your dreams come true  

Well i am on my own again dh in Poland till Monday, at least i get control of the remote control for the weekend   looking forward to my holiday in Canada and starting my new job when i get back  

Hi to Tash, Beanie, Suki, Wildcats, Gill, Fingers, Alisha and everyone else xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Myra  

What are you going to be watching on the tv tonight then   how long till Canada


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi all back from my lovely day in Southampton we did some shopping and sat in a park next to the docks eating ice cream 

Debs Have A good birthday tomorrow  and enjoy your trip  

Money I hope the line is stronger tomorrow  

Enjoy your night with the control 

Emma Did you have a good day in the sun?

Sukie


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,
did my first stimms jabs last night- have to do two because of the amount of menopur- lucky me! Think it was ok...!!!!
Drinking the water, and the milk, is there anything else I should be doing? I have read about keeping the stomach warm...what is the routine with this? A bit confused because in early pregnancy I was told to avoid hot baths as it can take the blood supply away from the developing embryo, so not sure about when /how/why it helps to keep the stomach warm- before of after EC?
Thanks for that if you can help.
Good luck to all 2ww...

Monkey- keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Thanks for your lovely messages yesterday - I had a terrible night's sleep last night and did another test at about 5.30 this morning (First Response Early test again). It's another positive and I "think" that the line is a bit darker - I was hoping it was going to be much, much darker but both dh and I think it's darker today. Should it get much darker every day? (I have never had a positive test before so I really don't know.) I guess we will just have to wait and see and the only way to check is to get the blood test done? But at least it hasn't disappeared or become lighter so I don't think it can be the trigger shot.

Anyway enough about me - Clareber glad the first jabs went ok. I think you are meant to keep your tummy warm upto ec ane even after it (but not with a hot water bottle afterwards). I didn't use a hot water bottle at all but did try and make sure my tummy was warm. 

Sukie - glad you had a nice day out. Are you back for another scan tomorrow?

Myra - sorry dh is away over the weekend but I hope yuo enjoyed having the remote control.

Emma - glad all went well on Friday and that you are not in pain. Be careful where you let off that gas!  

Jelly and Debs     (although I am sure Debs is not logging from the Eurostar!)

Alisha - have a lovely trip to France 

I can't believe it has started raining again - we were going to have a bbq this evening


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Monkey* - OMG! Just logged on and have read your news. Don't want to jump the gun or anything but I think it sounds like good (ie fantastic!) news to me. Don't think it could still be the trigger shot in your system but am by no means an expert on these things. Sounds great if the line is darker than yesterday. You going to keep testing every day til Wed? Soooooooooooooo hoping it is the news you have been waiting for.   

Ooooooooh I can see a bit of sunshine again outside, oh no, it's gone! Can't be bothered doing anything today. Think I might read my book on the sofa and relax. Not really into my new book yet, I hate when it's at that stage. Anyone recommend a good author/book? Really just like a good story with maybe a few twists and turns along the way. Just finished Mark Haddon's A Spot of Bother which was really good.

Hope everyone is doing Ok and enjoying their weekend.

*Emma* - So glad that the op went well and you can begin tx very soon. 

*Alisha* - Have a great time hope you get the ice thing sorted! 

*Clareber* - Well done with the first jabs, glad they went OK.

*Debs and Jellybabe* -


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Monkey-I think i have to agree with Barney your hcg levels should double every 48hrs so you should notice by tomorrow the test getting darker compared to yesterdays test if that makes sense    good luck it sounds good to me     

Barney-Nice ticker  


Clareber-I always keep my tummy warm throughout stimms with a hot water bottle as its meant to increase blood flow etc and help your follies


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Clareber Good luck stimming hun I bring a hot water to bed with me keep it on for about 20 mins before getting too hot and chucking it off 

Hi Monkey      for a darker line tomorrow. Yep I'm back for my last scan (hopefully) tomorrow and EC Wed


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Monkey wow! keeping everything crossed that its a bfp for you ..it certainly is looking really positive. I tested really early as I wanted to see if the hcg would show up and it didn't! so I reckon you've got it   wishing you loads of luck for the remaining test days! can't wait to read about it when I get back..thought I wouldn't go mad with the smilies just yet... but you know I want to !        


jelly debs look forward to seeing your bfp news too      

sukie good luck with e/c tomorrow      

emma good luck with the start of tx   

and ....

clareber good luck with yourjabs and stimming     


got to go as in mad dash to pack case as I haven't fininshed and its all over the bed and dp wants to go to bed    

hello to you other loveliss

see you all in a few weeekssssssss 
ttfn lol alisha xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I thought I would let you know why I haven't been on for a few days.
Unfortunately my Father in law passed away on Thursday night. He had been unwell and we were waiting for an appointment to come through for him to see a specialist, but he passed away peacefully at home with DH close by. It was completly unexpected. He would have hated going into hospital so it is some comfort that he was comfortable at home. Dh's mum passed away 5 years ago, so it is a difficult time for the family ( DH has 1 brother and 2 sisters.)I am up this early as we are off to the airport to get his 2 sisters who have flown home from Austrailia. 

I am thinking about everyone testing this week and have my fingers crossed for you all. 
The circle of life means that when one soul passes another must begin, so I am hoping for lots of BFP's.

I will try and catch up this week when I can

Love to all.

Jules


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Jules - so sorry to read about your DH father     thinking of you

Monkey - good luck for testing        

I tested today - 12dpo and it was negative (used 25IU from ebay) this coupled with the fact I dont really have any symptoms makes me really feel it has not worked this time


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

HI,

suki...good luck for ec on wednesday...lets hope they find lots of healthy eggs just waiting to become bouncing embies!

Jules...have pm you

Monkey....hope today's testing goes well if you are testing again...which I would be doing!

Myra...hope you had a good weekend in charge of the remote...did you watch anything good?

Is wildcat away or just busy...don't seem to have heard from her for a few days...probably me just scanning the posts too quickly!

I am still stimming..three injections takes some time what with all the mixing etc..feel like a true junkie but no doubt they are much quicker and more efficient!

Must go as have dedicated today to house cleaning and acupuncture..!!!

  to those on 2ww.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Jellybabe-You may be testing too early honey   as its only 10dpt isnt it   if you have one beanie it may not show up for another couple of days so try to hang on and keep    as pots has just said she got a faint line at 14 dpo so there is still hope for you  

Monkey     

Jules-Really sorry to hear about your fil    to you and d/h 

Sukie-Good luck for your scan    

Alisha-Have a lovely holiday   see you in a few weeks


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - Im 12dpo so yes that is 10dpt - I thought you could start testing at 12dpo and be reasonably confident


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No all the time honey, go and have a look at the 2ww section some ladies who had blasts even tested 12dpo and got negatives then tested on test day and got a bfp   Pots just said that at 14dpo she had a faint line so you still have a few more days yet chicken


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes I guess you are right   off to look for two magpies and some four leaf clover  

How you feeling today   when are you back at work


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

bless you its so hard this waiting game isnt it  

Im fine thanks think a.f came yesterday afternoon as (tmi lots of lining and small clots and red blood) but then got less again   no pain and quite light but i suppose thats down to the hysteroscopy  
I have been lucky i havent had any pain after the op and my wounds you can hardly see (i was butchered at frimley when i had my ectopic) but i suppose they had to remove it quick hence bad bruising and swollen lady garden  
Back to work next week but making calls etc from home this week


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Jules - I am so sorry to hear about your father in law passing away.   You may not remember but dh's mum died in March this year and it still hasn't sunk in. Like your dh he lost his other parent previously as well so I know that he found it very hard suddenly not to have any parents around. It sounds like he has a close family and I think that really helps.  My thoughts are with you both. By the way I am a great believer in the circle of life as well. 

Jelly -    . I am sure that you tested too early. As Emma says some people don't get anything until 14dpo and that test is definitely less sensitive than some of the others (I think First Response detects 15 upwards so that's a massive difference at this stage). 

Emma - glad you are recovering well. Sounds like they did a very tidy job  

Debs - I know you are away but sending you loads of    across the channel.

Clareber - have fun with the housework and needles.    - when's your first scan?

Good luck for your scan today Sukie -look forward to hearing about it later.

Hi Alisha, Pots & Barney - and thank you, and everyone else, for your good wishes

I hope it is not insensitive to post today after the news about Jules' FIL but, I did another test today and the line definitely came up quicker and is darker today - I think I can now officially say it's a . DH and I are of course so pleased but cautious as know it's only the first step - but not having been here before it's a massive step forward for us.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey          well done honey   have you called woking yet to book your scan


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Monkey -           whoo hoo - that fantastic news - CONGRATULATIONS

Emma - glad you are recovering from your op so quickly   sounds like you are in good hands


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Monkey* - Yaaaaaaaaaay!! 
       
That is such great news! Well done you and DH. I understand exactly what you mean about being cautious but as you said you have never been at this stage before so do try to relax and enjoy it. I even tried to enjoy being sick this morning!!   You going to call and get that scan booked??

*Jules* - So sorry to hear about you FIL.   hope you and DH are OK.

*Jellybabe* - I too am hoping you tested too early. It is not over yet. 

*Emma* - Glad you are feeling OK, hope you are not over doing things. Rest up!  

*Sukie* - 

 to everyone else xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks - still in shock. I can't quite believe that those BFPs are for me! Was going to wait until Wednesday (official test date) to call WN as want to arrange a blood test as well for Thursday.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Woking took my bloods the same day i tested (2 days early) and still got a good strong result so go on do it now ...i dare you


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey Monkey, just saw that you got another +ve result so think congratulations must be in order  

Take care
Natasha


 everyone else...hope you're all ok


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Howdy

Monkey -       Well done matey, great news! I am so pleased for you, great news!  

Emma - how you feeling hun, hope that headache has gone and af isn't treating you too badly!

Well I still I have a bloody rash, going to the docs again this afternoon and may have to have bloods again


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash- i hate that word howdy!! What are you a cowboy    hope the rash isnt anything serious


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello everyone, I'm am sort of here and reading your posts but not go much time to reply as I'm back at work and it's not easy to do it here (would rather be home!)

Congrats monkey - sounds like a BFP to me!!!

Emma - well done babe on your lap - off again on tx soon!

Hi Tash - congrats on almost 24 weeks!

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are having a good day today.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-Poor you working   one good thing is work is keeping you busy so it wont be long till you are having your next tx   wonder if we will be cycle buddies again


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi everyone
just a quickie as i'm at work   and i've only read back 2 pages

Monkey - congratulations hun - fanatstic news     

Tash - thanks very much for the spirulina info - i have just ordered it   Hope the rash isnt anything to worry about - lots of pg women get it you know  

Emma - glad you are doing ok mate and taking it easy  

Jelly and chelsea    - jelly it may be too early so dont give up hope xx

Better go but catch you all later


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Bollo88s - i forgot to say to Jules - so very sorry to hear about your father in law - hope you and dh are doing ok


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I don't care if you like 'howdy' or not quite frankly  

Elly - work always gets in the way doesn't it  

Haster - No problemo   I've heard that rahses are quite common, I just hope i'm in that category and its nothing nasty.  

Jules - sorry about your fil  

2wwers


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello everyone!

monkey firstly huge fat massive congrats to you and your dp!!  im so excited for you, its lovely to see lots of BFP's

Jelly   testing tooooo early lady!!  Keeping everything crossed for you     

Emma i've pm'ed you- altho you know as youve already replied    Glad the op went well..........im so excited ur going to a new clinic and i feel really good and positive about it for you!!!!    

Jules sorry to hear about your father in law  

Howdy Tash hope you and ur little tinkers are ok    I read you have got loads of stuff and are very orgainised!  Hope ur nasty rash goes away- do u need a bath maybes??  

Elly i had a lovely starbucks in fleet at the weekend it was yummmmyyyy!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Got you pm   glad you and little boy blue are doing well ...did he enjoy the starbucks   

Tash-Have to agree with Bendy, have you bathed recently


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Just a quickie as all manic here one of my employees had a heart attack friday-she is only 52        

jules-sorry to hear about your FIL

Monkey great news on         congratulations to you both!

emma-glad you are on the mend, all systems go for you     

Hi to all you other ladies and mrw!

no news this end still waiting for af nothing since 18th june apart from the spotting.  I will order my provera if no af by mon.

Got adopted by a tabby cat on sat, he is gorgeous, he is living in my front garden at the moment as can't bring him in with my 2 grumps!  I have to take him to the rescue centre tomorrow if no one claims him      

registered our notice of marriage this am so no backing out now, not likely after 12years!!  Picked my wedding dress on sat and yes it could incorporate a bump!  so come on wn you better do your stuff!

strawbs xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy/Emma -    No I don't actually  

Bendy - Have you bought anything yet    I'm just a control freak  

Emma - I've been nice to you today lady    

Strawbs - hope your af arrives soon  

Right off to get this rash sorted, see ya's xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck Tash    

Strawbs-Ahhh poor little cat   good news on the wedding dress, can see you getting married with a bump


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Jules, i am so sorry to read about your FIL passing, i really feel for you and dh, i myself have problems with my father, he is going for a biopsy for cancer, so i know how stressful these times can be, pass on my condolences to your dh  

Love Myra xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thought i would do a seperate post to say hello to everyone else.....

Monkey, congratulations hun, i am so pleased for you and dh       what wonderful news

Jelly, as the others have said to early hun, i hope test day gives you a different result   

Tash, hope you get the rash sorted  

Emma, how you doing hun, are you on monitoring cycle now  

Hi to everyone else, Wildcats, Strawbs, Hatster, Gill, Clare, Barney, Fingers, Bali and everyone else...

I held a week old baby today at work, she was so cute and tiny, it really brings the need to have one myself very strong, god help dh when he gets home as all i will be talking is babies


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Monkey...   ..so many congrats to you both!!!

Jellybabe....too early...I know it must be an awful wait but DON'T give up yet!!!

Wildcat...great to hear from you

Paris...glad you are feeling better and hope you are looking after yourself and getting lots of rest.

Good luck to everyone else...

so many BFP's...is this normal!!! Long may it continue.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Jules I'm so sorry to about your Dh's Father  

Myra I hope your Dad's biopsy turns out ok 

Jelly Good luck for your test date     

Monkey Congratulations to you and Dh      

Clareber Hows the stims going

Tash I hope the doc gave you something for your rash 

Hi Elly, Emma, Barney bear, Bendy, Strawbs and anyone I've missed xx

Well I had my last scan and all is well I have around 12 follies 15mm and over and my lining is 15. So I'm having EC on Wednesday and I'm the first one down  I've taken my jab so no more injections. I'm a little nervous about it all but ho hum.
How long did you all take off after ET?

Sukie


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jules sorry to hear about your FIL, it must be very stressful for you and dh right now 

Tash yeah work is a pain it gets in the way of everything!  

Emma - how you feeling today? Hope the stiches aren't too sore 

Sukie - well done on the follies, good luck for Wednesday    

Clareber - Woking have done really well for the people on this board over the last year, there are many BFP's and many more lets hope

Bendy - we should meet at starbucks one day, you know it's my favourite place! 

Hi Hatster  

Myra - when is dh home? I hope your dad is OK    

Strawbs - can't you keep your new addition? We had an old black mog called Tom come and live with us, that was about 7 years ago! he is still here today and managed to work his way into the family, it took quite a while mind and the others didn't like him much at first but he found his place in the end!

Right off to work now!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Now what has happened to the weather!  

Waaaahey, Monkey,   - I am absolutely delighted for you and your DH.    

Jelly and Debs, hang in there    

Sukie, good luck with EC tomorrow.    I had ET on a Monday and went back to work on the Wedneday (although I did work from home that day so it was a bit easier).

Jules, so sorry to hear about your FIL.  Thinking of you and your DH at this really sad time  

Alisha, hope you are enjoying your holiday - bet it's not raining there!!!

Myra, hope all is okay with your dad.  My dad has had numerous illnesses so I know what a worry it can all be.  Thinking of you hun  

Emma, apologies if you have already said but when are you planning to start your monitoring cycle?  I assume it must be soon  

Clareber, hope stimms is going okay.  When are you next in for a scan?

Wildcat, hope you're not working too hard  

Strawbs, sorry to hear about your employee, how awful and very sad. Glad all the wedding plans are coming together  

Tash, hope the doc has sorted you out 

 to everyone else.

xx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

thank you monkey, emma, haster, barneybear, myra, bendy, clareber, beanie and sukie for your words of encouragement   I know you are all right and I should wait until at least tommorow to test    

Strawbs - glad your wedding plans are getting off the ground   you must be very excited

NVH - hope you managed to get something from the doc for that rash  

Jules -   thinking of you both

Wildcat - dont work too hard  

Sukie - you are doing so well   good luck for ec tommorow. I tend to have the two week wait off so I can rest as much as I want to but keeping sane is a real challenge. The clinic obviously says just rest for the first day and then return to normal activities - avoiding heavy lifting, horse riding   etc. I think it is what you feel comfortable with  

Monkey - are you still on   how are you feeling today  

 to everyone else


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all - thanks for all your congratulations. It still hasn't sunk in that it is real and I am sure that it won't really until WN confirm it. More than anything I am feeling really tired as I am not sleeping - a mixture of excitement and nerves I think! My tummy is still very swollen as well but it could just be the weight I have put on over tx...

Jellybabe -     - good luck for testing. I am keeping my fingers crossed it was too early. 

Beanie - how are you? 

Sukie -glad to hear that ec is going ahead on Weds. Loads of luck for that - I took off the rest of the week (my ec was on the Monday) but did do a bit of work from home. To be honest that was the bit that dragged the most - once I was back at work I was distracted by other things!   

Clareber - hope stimms are going ok.   

Wildcat - have fun at work!

Myra - you will have one of those tiny babies of your own before long   

Strawbs - glad the wedding plans are going well - good job you have found a dress that can accommodate a bump as you are going to have one on your wedding day   

Bendy - how are you?

NVH - hope the rash is clearing up.

Jules - hope you and dh are doing ok  

Sorry if I have missed anyone


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hiya  

Back from hols and work trip and a whole year older! Sooooo much to catch up on, I'm sure I'm well behind with all that's been going on here.

Got sister coming today and MIL wed and scattering dh's granny's ashes friday then off for work again so not really got time to catch up but thought I'd pop in and say hellllllooooooooo, so Hellllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooo

lol to you all
Minow x


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Monkey - thanks   are you going to wait til tommorow to give WN the good news   

Minnow -   nice to hear from you   hope all goes well with scattering your dh's granny's ashes


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Jelly - yes, managed to avoid the temptation of doing another test this morning   so will do the official one tomorrow and then call them. Presuming all is well I will go in on Thursday morning for the blood test. Taking it one day at a time! 

So hoping that you have good news to share with WN tomorrow as well


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Jellybabe     glad to hear you have taken onboard what we said to you  

Debs-     

Minow-Good luck with spreading d/hs grannys ashes  

Beanie-Is it starting to sink in yet   thanks for your texts btw   and yes i have started my monitoring cycle by having my day 2 bloods then i have to go in later his week for immune bloods  

Elly-The stiches are fine you can hardly see them   they are healing well and are getting itchy  

Sukie-Lovely lining lady   good luck for e/c weds   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Sukie - good luck for ec tomorrow, you've got a good crop there   

Beanie - how ya doing  

Myra - did you talk baby talk all last night then  

Wildcat - work again eh  

Jelly -   

Monkey - WN might put you off having bloods, just insist on having them.

Minow - welcome back 

Emma  Great news on starting your monitoring cycle, bet it feels great to be on the road again and so soon eh.  All looking good so far  

Well went to Heatherwood today to get some bloods done but gp reckons its pregnancy rash.  Its different depending on where it is on my body, worst being on my chest.  Its all raised and red and itchy like hell    Fingers crossed that my results come back normal


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash, hope that rash clears up soon   have u tried calamine lotion


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - not yet but it doesn't usually work for me, been putting loads of E45 cream on.  I'm glad its not too hot outside otherwise I would be really suffering.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just try it hun   it may help with this rash


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OK I will do, i'll try anything. Am at home today and might go for a sleep in a minute seeing tho I didn't get much last night  

Are you still off work or working from home


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Working from home this week, which is a good thing as have to go to the clinic for immune testing this week   have a nice sleep


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

a sleep in the afternoon always a good thing! Just realised it's morning tho- can you wait 40 minutes and call it a siesta? 
Anyway got a scan or in WN friday late morning?


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,
heard ARGC are quite keen on immune testing. In your opinion is it all justified- I worry that if we move there we will have a huge bill that is unjustified.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just realised I forgot to say hello to Emma before - that's great news that you have started the monitoring cycle already. It's all happening so quickly there which must be great


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Claber-I have been tested before for immune issues its one of the reasons for my m/c's so in my case i need it   tbh they tend to give it to people who have had failed ivf cycles elsewhere or have had m/c's...pots didnt have them as she is young and this was her 1st ivf cycle...i think with the argc they are the last chance saloon with a lot of people and you have to trust them and put yourself in their hands...it is £££ but if you add up how many failed cycles i have had its worth it  

Monkey-Hi ya, have you called woking yet


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Emma - not yet. Am waiting for official test day.  Will be on the phone first thing tomorrow morning (as long as tests still say the same thing - fingers crossed).


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Your so patient i was on the phone when i tested (2 days early) and had my bloods that day    im sure that line is going to be lovely and strong   wonder if there is one or two


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

I think just one as I think otherwise the line would have been stronger before?  Re the phone call - just don't want to tempt fate and at the moment I really can't believe it is happening to me....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh bless you monkey, i can understand it but try to enjoy it IT IS YOU !!!!!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm still here    But not for long, gonna stuff my face and then go to bed.

Monkey - You should call them to arrange for blood tests on thurs as they usually do them in the morning. You won't be tempting fate at this stage....I know its hard to believe but em's right, its youuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!

We've certainly had a better year at WN this year than last eh  

Emma - come and scratch me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Urggghh Tash will only scratch you with a chopstick   dont wanna catch it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Euuuwwww Tash have you got scabby skin!   

I'm home from work now - although doing some from here, I was tired of being in an office waiting for people to send me stuff.

Monkey its very nerve wracking, but if you have a positive today then you are def pregnant!


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I've not posted but up to my eye balls in work! 

I still can't work out the tickery factor thing 

Congratulation Monkey      

Just cause i haven't posted, I'm still thinking of you all, will catch up and do personals later love Bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-Wildcat will talk you through it...i am not very good at explaining things   not long till you start  

Elly-What you doing this afternoon anything nice


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi 

Elly Hi hope you are well?

Clare Good luck for Fri 

Monkey    For tomorrow  

Emma Good luck with the immune testing  

Tash I hope the rash clears soon xx

I should have put that I work in a nursery so there is no rest for the wicked and I don't want to push things too much but I've been to the GP who will sign me off. So I'll wait and see how I feel at the time  Thanks for all the well wishes for tomorrow 

Sukie


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - not really carrying on doing some work at home, better to do it here though  

Sukie good luck tomorrow    

Hi Bali


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls...well am back from my jollies. Had a fab time although i was sick out there. Had to be near a loo the last 4 days of my holiday. Weather was soooooo hot. Had great fun snorkelling, the fish were amazing.
Congrats to all the girls who got BFP....keep em coming 
Sukie ...good luck tomorrow, sounds like you will have a bumper crop of eggs from all those follies   
Tash....sorry to hear your itchy, hope your feelin better soon
Emma.....hope you are recovering nicely, shame about the weather   
Jules...so sorry to hear about your FIL, my DH neice died just b4 i went away, she was only 35   
Minow...glad you had a good holiday.
Myra...thinking of you   
Elly......you have been in my thoughts these last weeks, hope you are both ok   
Jellybabe...i have everything crossed for you   
Hi Gilly....whereever your hiding and all you other lovelies

xxxxxx
Clare...good luck for Fri


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Debs -     I know you're in Paris but just to let you know I am sending you   across the channel

Sukie -     for tommorow

Monkey -     for tommorow too

Ali - thanks   glad you had a fab holiday - the snorkelling sounds fun 

Clareber -     for friday - I guess you will be going for a scan tommorow - so hope all goes well 

Tash - hope the nap this afternoon did you some good and that nasty rash is settling

Emma - it will be interesting to see how your immune results compare to the ones you've already had   how are you coping with all the trips to Londiniam  

Bali - dont work too hard  

Night all


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,
it is just a scan on friday, hopefully ec the friday after. I am really interested to know how the follies are developing as last time I did this I cannot remember being told to drink more water and certainly did not  have to drink milk. Am doing both this time and last night started warming my big belly- again didn't do that last time. I had two good embies, two middle and 2 discarded from 8 eggs as I remember. Will be interesting to compare results this time.
So good to see so many BFP's but really feel extra sympathy for those with BFN's with all the jollity around- although I know they will be really pleased for those mummies in waiting, it must be hard.
Good luck to Jellybabe and Chelseabun testing this week.Thursday if I am right?
Emma- I see you travel to argc from surrey- I used to do UCH from hampshire- the journey was a real  so hope it is better for you. Are you finding you have to have loads of time off work- that was my big problem- especially when it got close to ec and they need to scan every other day. They only scanned between 9 and 12 and it took 2.5 hours to get back to work- best part of a school day off.
ildcat- glad to hear from you again- wondered where you had gone- work is obviously keeping you busy.
Thanks to those who pm'd me about the hot water bottle question I posed- I find this site is such a ine of information!
Hi to everyone else.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all - I'm working from home today so I shoudl get more time to catch up 

Clareber  - Good luck for your scan on Friday, I'm sure all will be well. It is hard sometimes when there are so many BFP's but this is what we all want, deserve and will eventually get. Most of the ladies on here have had multiple cycles, so we wll know how hard it is but we also know how joyous it is for those who get there which keeps all of us others positive that IVF works and we can all have our dream. This place totally rocks! 

HI Jellybabe, how are you?

Ali - sounds like your holiday was fab, I love snorkelling with cool fish

Morning to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Clareber-Good luck for e/c next week   the london trips are ok only 1hr door to door so nothing really the train to waterloo only takes 25mins then the tube is 9mins to Regents park and only 3 mins walk to the clinic   i can work from home if i need to so taking time off in work time isnt a problem for me   for the last two weeks while stimming i will be up there everyday 7 days a week to check my bloods then the last week sometimes may need to be up there for x2 bloods and scans ...worth it if i get my bfp  

Jellybabe-      if your testing today  

Debs      to you in Paris 

Elly-Im working from home today too  

Sukie-Good luck for e/c today hope you get a good old crop


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Jellydbs  - Good luck   

Sukie/Clare   

Emma - chop stick will do, i'll take anything at this stage  

Ali - glad you had a good holiday and sorry about your deli belly, hope its better now  

Elly - I love your positive attitude, its great considering what you've been through.  No i'm not scabby, just red  

Bali - sorry work is a pain  

Well another day at home for me, had a crap nights sleep and still covered in rash today, what a pain in the


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Poor tash    have been talking to Mae on the argc thread about her loose hips   told her you have loose legs


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

trust you emma    just pm'd her so no doubt she'll fill me in.  I can feel my pubic bone click sometimes    You wait, gonna tell her that you walk like a horse


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning all

Elly - I feel very up and down   very anxious today - this 2wwing game doesnt get any easier   not sleeping well at all but cant complain. When is your talk on the radio  

NVH - you can get a support for that clicking pelvis if it becomes frequent &/or painful   poor you still suffering with that nasty rash

Emma -  

Sukie - thinking of you    you should be on your deluxe sarnie by now  

Debs -


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe   thinking of you   not long sweetie and you will know either way    surprised you didnt poas though


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi to all,

It been a while since i posted last as i was waiting for all my blood tests to come back and my af to turn up. Which it has now and i can start, yeah finally.  

I with have to look back to see where everyone is at but sending lots       for everyone.


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - I did poas  (using a tesco test this time) and it came up with a very very faint line - so faint I had to squint and hold it up to the light  Of course I am pleased and hopeful but I did one yesterday and it was just as faint   so I was hoping it would be darker today - so just a bit worried that things may not be progressing....
Just feel a bit emotionally exhausted with it all today. I was very excited yesterday but feel very anxious today. Dont I go on   

Posh - good to hear from you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Posh-Glad you can start finally  

Jellybabe-Oh fantastic news   maybe try a different brand of tests as i know a couple of girls on the 2ww thread i was on got negative or feint lines with the tescos, but did another test and it was darkers     your not going on at all...its the 2ww that is driving you potty ...come on line get darker


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Firstly       Jelly, hopefully it will be a true BFP!

Hi girls    

Bit of a rant coming up       .  Some of you may remember me posting about my continual spotting since my bfn 18/06.  (the spotting finally stopped just over a week ago).  Well I had a swab taken last week expecting nothing, the DRs secretary has just phoned saying they have found a bacterial infection and the DR wants to speak to me in person.  I am just hoping it is the strep B as I know I am a carrier of this.  I really think I will lose the plot if I have anything it really is one thing after another and I am finding it hard to have any positivity for my upcoming cycle AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHH

strawbs xx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Ah thanks Emma   you always know the right thing to say to help people feel better   dh stocked up on the tescos tests yesterday so I'll probably get through those first

Strawbs -   it really can feel like its one thing after another   hopefully the gp can give you some antibiotics asap to sort it out quickly


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Strawbs-What a nightmare   when are you seeing the doc  

Jellybabe-   if your worried get bloods taken tomorrow morning at woking, just to put your mind at rest


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

emma-waiting for his call, feeling emotional and downright p***ed off!!

Jelly-try clearblue normal tests-they were the best for me    

strawbs xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I dont blame you i would be mad too   but would could of been done to stop it


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Strawbs - yes I think your right about clearblue. So sorry that you have this added problem atm - is the spotting related to the infection then  

Emma - my official test day is friday so I will continue to challenge my mental health til then probably


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Jelly-looks like it could be related as never really have it.  I have not had af since af with bfn in june but spotted all colours of the rainbow until just over a week ago!!  I  think wn give you pessaries of antibiotics to prevent infection, so we shall see what the swab shows.  If it is strp b I know I carry this.

You are being very restrained with poas, when I got my line I could not stop!!

strawbs xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Just a quickie as i just popped home on lunch- jelly my tesco test was sooooooo faint i was embarrassed to show Elly when i met her for a starbucks..... even on the official test day three days later it wast much darker    Try clearblue!  Hope you don't go too mad!!

I always wonder about a faint positive on a digital cos on a normal one it comes up a faint line but what does a digital do - just say a negative??  

Anyways!!  

Tash sorry your still feeling crap, hope it gets better for you soon!!

Sukie sending you lots of


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-  your posts always make me laugh   have a nice lunch  

See Jelly i told you


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

cheeky monkey


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Ta for that Bendy   that has made me feel better   I will defo get hold of some clearblue tests   hope you enjoy your lunch

Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

good luck jellybabe, hope there is a little jellybaby or two in there


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Em   really hope that you are right...   

Off to have some lentil and kideney bean soup


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Damn - I wrote a longish post and it's not on here  

Jellybabe - that's great news about a feint line. It's definitely going to get darker   

Debs -     

Strawbs -   - hope you get some answers soon

Sukie - hope all went well this morning   

Ali - glad you had a lovely holiday but sorry to hear about your dodgy stomach

Can't remember what else I wrote before so will just have to say hi Emma, NVH (hope the rash is better!), Bendy, Wildcat, Posh, Clareber and everyone else!

Now officially booked in at WN - scan is on August 31st. They are refusing to give me a blood test so will ask them again about it tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

Monkey I hope they will give you the blood test x

Jelly good luck hunnie snuggle in there little ones   How many did you have put back?

Strawbs I hope the infection gets sorted asap  

Well I got 14 eggs (they think) they are not too sure about one of them, but still I'm pleased with that 

Hi to everyone xx

Sukie


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Sukie-fab number of eggies, let's hope they all do their stuff!!  Take it easy now    

Just spoken to GP and WN, I have a high amount of strep B bacteria so am now on 7days anti-b's then another swab in about 10days time then a week wait for result then I might get started on this cycle!!  At least it is not a diff infection.

Poor DH is beside himself with all thes probs that always accompany me!

strawbs xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Im sure you dont need a blood test hun...another 2ww for you then until the scan  

Sukie-Well done on your eggs honey   good luck for the call tomorrow   

Strawbs-Hope those anti 'b's do the trick    will this always have to be monitored now, ie through your cycle 2ww etc


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning all,

Tash hows you nasty rash?  Also sounds like you might be getting SPD, take care of yourself  

Emma, how are you feeling today?  Hope you are recovering well.  When do you start treatment then, sorry I'm all behind 

Alipali, glad you had a good holiday but sorry to hear about your deli belly, hope you feel better soon.

Wildcats, hope you well, I've PM you to ask for your help with the tickery factor, I'm a bit of an   around computers.

Jellybabe, stay positive as that line sounds like its getting darker   

Debs   

Strabs, hope they get you sorted out soon. 

Monkey, congratulations again, and good luck for your scan  

Sukie, well done on all those eggs hun, and heaps of luck for your call tomorrow  

Hi to everyone else Myra, Julesx, Jules77, Bendy, Minow, and all other WN ladies 

I'm day off today hi rah, off to do some cloths shopping soon as i need an outfit for a wedding next weekend.  Saw a nice dress in Monsoon the other day so may end up getting that.  Love to all 

Bali xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Emma-strep B does apparently not cause any probs with implantation, m/c ,getting preg.  I will be given anti-b's during labour so as not to pass onto baby.  They monitor in our area from 30wks preg, I am lucky as some PCT don't do it at all.  I may ask for more montitoring when I do get pg, we shall see.  Once your waters break the anti-bs have to be given intra-venously by a certain time, no home birth or water birth for me then!!

It is felt though that it is best to clear it up before all the poking and prodding of nxt cycle, but it is likely to return at some point in the future.

On a positive note my new GP seems lovely

Bali-happy shopping

strawbs xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm working from home too!!!!!!!!!   Finally caught up on everything - just hope I remember it all

Jules - so sorry to hear about FIL. I lost my Mum suddenly just over 2 years ago and nothing prepares you for it.   to you and DH.

Ali - sorry to hear about DH's niece . Glad you were able to have a good time on holiday even after suffering with deli belly.

Strawbs - poor you but glad the Docs came back quickly and you are now on antibiotics  

Emma - glad you are on the mend from your op and that you are looking forward to getting started again - did they give you a date?         

Tash - can't offer any advice on the rash - will a cold compress help to cool it?  

Sukie - wow - go girl - 14 eggs that's fab news. Hope you are resting and good luck for the call    

Monkey - YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY   and scan on 31st August. Huge congrats to you and DH.

Jellybabe - got everything crossed that the line gets darker - have you bought a clearblue yet?    

Debs - good luck for across the water     (I have got that bit right - I haven't done a Tash and just skim read  ).

Posh - welcome back and good luck for starting    

Bali - did you buy the dress. I have a renewal of vows coming up for some friends followed by their sons Christening   Another hectic weekend. Roll on EC - at least I know I can have a rest that weekend even if it means being in agony on the sofa  

My brothers 25th Wedding Anniversary weekend celebrations were excellent - still shattered!

Big hello to all the other WN lovelies Wildcats, Myra, Bendy, Clareber, Angie x, Alisha and everyone else  

Reason for being AWOL - not too exciting so stay seated! Before my hols I did some consultancy and they are only trying to head hunt me  . Wasn't even looking to move so the past few weeks I've been weighing up my options. Told my present employers and they have offered me a 6K pay rise to stay  . Having deliberated for the past 2 weeks I've decided to stay at my present job even though that with the pay rise it will still be less than the possible new place. But since I love my job so much and wasn't even looking to move - better the devil you know   

I start d'regs on Friday so I'm supposed to be on the wagon   DH has just took me out to lunch as he is also working from home and I had a ickle drink - don't go out for lunch very often on a week day   I must get on with some work - looks like I'll be working into the evening to catch up  

Oh and we have finally had notification that we can go ahead with our loft conversion YYYYAAAAYYYY!!!!

Take care all,

Jules x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Blimey so much news from you   firstly well done on the 6k pay rise, like you say better the devil you know, plus easier for tx purposes   good luck for your 1st jab    i am currently having a monitoring cycle as we speak   going into the clinic tomorrow for 17 vials of blood to be taken from me  and probably £800 lighter too  

Bali-Hope you have fun shopping  

Strawbs-Good job your local maternity hosp will be monitoring you with the strep b when your preggers


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow today has flown by, I can't believe its 3pm already!

Jules well done on your pay rise! that will certainly help with tx!

Emma - 17 vials!  OMG thats a lot of blood! 

Bali - have a nice day shopping

Strawbs - I hope you get the strep-b thing under control, that can be nasty  

Tash - thanks, I hope your rash is getting better


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Jelly - kidney bean and lentil soup!!









Sukie 14 eggs sounds great, hope tomorrow brings just as good news !!

Jules 6k payrise sounds lovely!!

Well i have a busy evening, i need to sort out the spare room as it is just being used as a spare room/washing/anything i havent got a home for room. Need to go to b and q and get some front door paint- ohh what colour will i go for      And need to get some paint for hallway and front room too, will i go cream still or something yummy?? We are also having carpet fitted in a few weeks through the house and i want it all done by then!!

Emma how much blood do they need?? You'll be all sucked out and boney thin!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

bendybird said:


> Emma how much blood do they need?? You'll be all sucked out and boney thin!!


 

Go for 3 walls creamy and do another colour on the 4th wall


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeah i think that sounds lovely in my front room!!

Whats everyone having for dinner tonight??  not sure what to have!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Carbonara here   

What colour are you doing little man's room  

ps bring back the smiley cat pic, its so you


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - where did those french fancies go   got a spare pink or yellow one   you can keep the brown ones  

Bendy - you dissing my soup lady      it was very tasty thank you very much and full of lovely protein   I think you cant go wrong with neutral walls and adding an accent colour in cushions, pictures, etc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I have some pink ones...now you know i love the yellow ones


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

OK pinks are my favourite of all so Im happy with that


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Did you get some clear blues


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

DH has picked some up - he said they were £7.50 for one test   still if it gives a reliable reading then it is worth it   will do it again tommorwo morning


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow morning hun     they are £££ but more reliable


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks   hopefully it will be money well spent as I am going a bit loopy loo with all this uncertainty

Hope you enjoy your Carbonara


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Go on use one now    dare you


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Im still drinking 3L so that will dilute it - want to maximize my chances of seeing a line so I will wait til tommorow I think  

Sukie - well done on all those eggies   good luck for the call tommorow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

good girl 3l    good luck tomorrow morning


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Congratulations again Monkey & goodluck during the 2ww for your scan, so pleased for you both    

Jelly, ohh hun, getting excited for you, hope that the clearblue gives you a lovely strong line tomorrow   

Julesx, well done on the 6k pay rise  

Ali lovely to see you back, i warned you about Pharohs Revenge (the sickie tummy) glad you had a good time though  

Ems, goodluck for the bloods tomorrow, you will feel like Dracula has paid you a visit   with all those vials, scary price for bloods   make sure you are lying down though, or else you will fall down  

Tash, hope that nasty rash is starting to ease abit for you  

Suki, well done on e/c, 14 eggs, well done, goodluck for the call tomorrow   

Chelsea, i know you are away in Paris, but goodluck for test day hun   

Hi to everyone else Wildcats, Gill, Bali, Clare, Hatster, Fingers, Bendy, Jules and eveyone else i have missed


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Jellybabe -         for testing with the clearblue tomorrow. I drink lots of water per day even when not on Tx.   even I couldn't manage 3 litres! Go girl  

Emma - don't faint - the vials shouldn't be too big   Hope they have warned the lab technicians that all those vials are on the way  

Just got out of my netball training session tonight - Phew - looks like rain   Would have been the first one for about 6 weeks. So unfit at the moment   Was going to get down the gym since coming back from hols - but haven't been once!!!! 

Which reminds me - how much exercise and what type can you do during Tx? I've played netball (GS) during my last 2 cycles up to EC which I don't really exert myself (just wait under the post and shoot - GK's hate me!). But I really want to get down the gym and try to keep weight gain to a minimum. Is it ok to do cardio even though you lose water by sweating which may mean I'd have to drink more than the 2 litres? Or should I stick to walking, swimming and weight training? Any of you other ladies exercise during Tx? Must do something!!!!

Jules x


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,
all of the nurses I have spoken to in both hospitals have said it's ok to carry on doing whatever you would normally do, up to transfer stage, but not to start anything new.I think it's a good idea if it keeps you sane. I know the weight gain is killing me,  but because I had not done any running for about 3 weeks before all of this started the nurse said it probably wasn't the best time to start again.I don't see the harm before transefer before I'm no expert.Well done on the pay rise-very jealous!!!
good luck.

Jellybabe- good luck with the clear blues  

Debs- let me know how it goes tomorrow and hope you had a fab time in Paris.  

french fancies- yellow or pink- could really do with one right now!  

Bloomin rain- is it ever predicted to stop- what sort of summer has this been?   

I think in was Suki who has just had a great EC- hope it goes well with fertilisation.  

Emma- hope the bllod collection goes well tomorrow- you sure they are not selling it to some third world country  

Progress scan on friday- how long will I be at the hospital for- can anyone advise

Bali- hope the shopping went well. Coast have some fabulous dresses and wedding outfits in at the moment. Love that shop. 

to everyone else- hope treatments are all going well.


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Jellybabae and Debs...dare I ask how it went with testing today...


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning

Thought I was back so I'd have time to come on but Nooooooooo, so sorry for still being behind the times  

It seems there are some congratulations in order so YAY, well done me lovelies.     

THere are as always some that need     

And it seems quite a few who need             

Just been going through my work schedule and my next free weekend (apart from the sneaky week in September when I've got deps in so I can go away for a week) is in November. I've worked pretty much solidly from February. I've even worked when supposidly away on holiday! (september going abroad so I can't!) Now it's good for helping pay for the old treatment and all that but me thinks perhaps a bit too much! I've already got 12 bookings for next year so it looks like that might be a busy one too. 

Sorry that sounds like I'm complaining and being a winging Minnie (or should that be Minow). I'm not really, I was just shocked when I worked it all out. 

Enough about me though coz it's boring.

Personals will be limited but what I have picked up on are

Emma: How much blood     Take a liitle something to eat with you to help for afterwards, remember if you give blood normally they give you a cuppa and a biscuit......must be a reason for that! Hope it's all going well though

Jelly: fingers crossed the clear blues will confirm and give you a good strong line   

Debs: me thinks you are testing too so     

Bali: Lovely shopping for a wedding outfit, hope you got something nice. Nightmare at the moment is knowing what the weather should be like, DO you want little strappy sandals or wellies!!!

Jules: great news on the pay rise!

Tash: poor you with the rash. I get one on my chest if I put any sort of cream (moisturiser or sun cream etc) as I'm allergic to my own sweat! It's so horrid but I hope that bubs are fine. You must be HUGE now! (in the nicest way of course!!)

SUki: my cat's name sake (the grey fluffy one, that's my cat not you.....although never having met you I am assuming that last bit doesn't apply!) great news ont he EC hope all goes well from here on in   

Strawbs: poor you with the infection. I hope they clear it up soon.  

All you other lovely ladies out there, I'm sorry to not name you all individually but my time on puter has run out. MIL due to arrive in half an hour and me still in pjs!!! so sending you all loads of                  

lol
Minow x


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

12 bookings for next year...sounds ominous...bookings for what...what's deps I can't keep up with these abbreviations


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Quick.....MIL not looking!!!  

Sorry Clareber  I'm a musician so bookings are gigs and a dep is when you get someone to play for you, (deputise for you). As if all the TTC language wasn't enough eh?!   

Back to my duties!

Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all - finally the sun is back.

Just a quick heloooooo from me as I'm in the middle of housework, no fun I can assure you!

What is everyone up to today?


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Sukie - hope the call went well this morning    

Jules - regarding exercise - I have been told what Clareber said - ie just dont start a new regime during treatment   well done on that pay rise   that will pay for your next cycle   

Clareber - I think you said your scan was late morning - so they may be running behind a little and then again they might not. I always allow at least 30 - 45 mins cause you will have a discussion after with one of the nurses after the scan     good luck

Minow -   wow you sound busy - dont work too hard

Wildcat -   hope you get the housework done quickly so you can sit in the sunshine  

Emma - good luck for the blood letting tommorow     take a little picnic with you

Debs - I think you are back tonight - have been thinking of you - good luck for testing tommorow  

Monkey - how did you get on today

Bali - how did the dress shopping go  

 haster, gill, ali, bendy, NVH, Jules, strawbs and anyone else I've missed

Thank you all for your   messages. My testing this morning was a bit mixed. I did a Tesco test first to compare to yesterday and it was totally blank in the test time period   and then I tested with clearblue and the faintest of faint lines appeared   so of course we are very happy to see at least a very faint line but would have liked to have seen it a bit darker. Anyhow I am going to see what the WN test comes up as tommorow morning which is official test day - so one more sleepless night before I will know


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jellybabe - good luck for tomorrow's test sending lots of baby dust your way


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning 

Emma - hope you haven't passed out with all that blood being sucked out of you  

Jelly - good luck with testing tomorrow, CB tests are the most accurate so its looking good.  Don't expect a very strong line with the WN ones.  Out of all the tests I did they are the faintest.   

Debs   

Minow - allergic to your own sweat    Hows the meat diet coming on    I am very huge now, some people would say that if I was carrying one I could be full term  

Myra - how ya doing  

Wildcat - hope you've got through all your house work, I just sit and look at mine  

Monkey  

Clareber - yeh weight gain is a pain but if you get a bfp it doesn't matter anyway.  Don't exhaust yourself cause you need that blood flow on your follies.

Hello to everyone else  

Who's having ec this week again    I can't keep up these days 

My blood results came back fine, my blood count is a little low that suggest I need iron tablets but its such a relief.  Even my liver results are back to normal.  So I just have to put up with this itchy rash which is driving me in sane    Thanks to everyone whos asked about me.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Jellybabe - I am pleased to hear that there was a line this morning on the clearblue test - loads of luck for testing tomorrow   . My clinic test came up with a much feinter line than the others as well  - it made me panic a bit yesterday but Tash set my minds at rest (thanks again Tash  )

Debs - I think you are back from Paris today - loads of luck for tomorrow   

Sukie - hope you had good news from the call this morning   

Emma - good luck with your blood tests today  - when do you get the results?

Tash - sorry that you still have that nasty rash but glad to hear that the blood tests results were all ok.

Wildcat - hope your housework doesn't take all day and you get a chance to enjoy some sunshine

Hi Minow - enjoy having your MIL to stay

Clareber - good luck for your scan tomorrow - hope your follies are doing what they should be   

Julesx - I have followed the advice in the Zita West book each tx cycle. I did some swimming during d-regs but then no other exercise except for walking whilst on stimms and on 2ww. She says it's to do with ensuring the blood flow is not diverted away from the follies. This time I also asked about this on the BFP board and all the girls there said that they had stopped exercise whilst on stimms so I decided to do the same.

Hi Myra - how are you? Are you starting your FET soon?

Hi Bendy - hope all's well.

Hi everyone else!

Have just returned to WN to pick up the progesterone and did manage to have a blood tests. Results in for that one this afternoon and then another one on Monday morning.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

BOO!!!

Monkey-We should have an idea whether your having one or two by this afternoon then  

Jellybabe-Good luck tomorrow hun,  that line gets stronger   

Minow-Where you going on holiday then  

Tash-Glad the bloods came back normal   thought Mr R gave you some iron tabs  

Hello to Myra  and Elly 

Clareber-Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Whats for lunch  

Might make vegatable soup and bung some lentils and chickpeas in too  

Good news is i didnt have to have full immunes as they have a lot of the results from Mr S and Sharriff said they wouldnt change over a period of time, so full nkcells th's and some others    £655 spent  and only 14 vials of blood    bloody had to walk from regents park to baker street as would you believe it they suspended the bakerloo line    could of waited until i had got to waterloo...do they know who i am


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkey - great news on the bloods, good luck for monday, can't wait to hear what they are today.

Emma - MrR gave me tablets called pregaday which is iron and folic acid but its not that strong.  He told me not to take the ones from the gp    Anyway stopping the pregaday and start on the iron tablets today.  Will tell MrR when I see him at my 28wk scan.  Got routine bloods at 26wks so it will be interesting to see if my blood count has returned to normal.  
What a pain about the tube    Just as well its a nice day today and not pouring it down.  Thats a load of money for those bloods and glad to see that they didn't have to go for the full 17 vials but 14 is bad enough    Good luck for the results hun buns   

Right I need to go and get my sick note and script from the docs so prob will be back later


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all 

WN have just called with my levels - 368 so very happy with that!

Emma - hope you are not feeling too weak after all that blood being taken. Good news that you didn't have to have all the immune ones again. When are you back there again?

NVH - hope you have managed to get everything sorted with the doctors

Jelly and Debs - more    for you both


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - glad you didn't faint while waiting for a tube train, it's so annoying when you can go where you need to cos the trains aren't running right    

Tash - glad to hear you are ok too. You will have to be posh like emma and get a cleaner   

monkey - i've gone from housework to work work! the back door is open though and I can see the sun! Good numbers!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-Im tough remember no fainting for me   poor you cleaning  

Monkey-Good levels could be one or two    back there next week for a mid cycle scan  

Tash-Are you back yet


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi all 

Had my phone call this morning and 9 eggs fertilised so I'm very pleased with that and I'm in tomorrow at 10 to have one put back but I'm going to try my best to have two put back  

Monkey well done on your levels  

Emma I'm glad that you didn't have to have as many tests done and blood taken x

Jelly I hope tomorrows test shows a stronger line  

Debs Good luck hun  

Tash I hope the rash calms down soon x

Minow I took my user name after my cat sukie, my name is Tanya. I'm not grey but maybe a little bit fluffy 

Clare Are you at woking tomorrow?

Sukie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sukie-Well done hun   good luck tomorrow    and what a nice time for e/t you get to have a lie in


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

I know I'm pleased with that


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Just want to say a quick hello and thanks for all the    whilst I have been away.

I guess I needed French    instead of English ones, as the   got me on Tuesday (at the top of the bloody Eiffel Tower).  I have therefore had no desire to POAS and will probably only use the one that WN gave me under duress tomorrow morning.

I must admit I was not overly confident with my poor grade 4's, so the poor mites did have a huge mountain to climb in order to hang on, but I guess there is always that 1% of hope you allow yourself to have.

I have skimmed through the messages and congrats to Monkey and I know Jelly won't be far behind with her BFP.  

I will catch up a bit later, but just wanted to let you know that your    were greatly appreciated.

Debs
x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs-   really sorry honey, that the   got you   especially on your birthday trip     any plans on what your going to do   or is it too soon for you


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Emma - next step is back to see Mr B for a follow up.  I didn't get a follow up after my last failed cycle, and Mr R (who did ET for me) told me that they would not let me cycle again until they reviewed us.  I know that I cannot put myself through anymore cycles until I understand why we keep getting the same results.  Might even get a second opinion, will see what Mr B has to say first.

Still had a nice time in Paris though and re-introducted myself to alcohol


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh yeah i remember you saying Mr R said you would need a review   try asking for assisted hatching (Not sure if that would help)   good luck honey   and glad you managed to have a nice time


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Debs -   I am so sorry to read your post   I really hope you get some proper answers at your follow up with MrB - if you look on the ARGC clinic board there is a permanent post listing various questions you might want to ask   thinking of you

NVH - glad your blood tests came back negative

Monkey - well done on the levels   

Sukie - well done on 9 embryos - good luck for transfer tommorow    

Wildcat - thanks for the baby dust vibes


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Debs - So sorry hunny   i really hope the follow up can shed some light on this  

Jelly - Good luck for tomorrow's official test hun!  

Sukie - Good luck for ET  

Hi to everyone else, Wildcat, Emma, Monkey, Alisha, NVH, Minow and anyone i have missed  

Sorry it's so short, I am feeling very sick and exhausted so not been on here much, just been resting  

Pots
  x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Morning all!

We're under starter's orders - get set - go........................ day one of D/regs. Let the headaches, mood swings etc commence  

Catch up with everyone later  

Jules x


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Suki,
sorry didn't get back to you testerday. I will be in about 11- so our paths may cross, although I suspect you will be gone. Just in case..I am tall, slim, blonde, blue-eyed and look a bit like Claudia Schiffer on a good day..   
No, actually, small, brown hair, now overweight (always was but using icsi as an excuse)black handbag and blue water bottle permanently attached to my right hand.
Maybe see you there.
best of luck for today.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Debs sorry to hear you didn't get the result you wanted, I hope that you can get some answers, they will probably change your next cycle and it will work!!

Julesx - Good Luck!    

Hi Pots - how are you feeling today? I hope the ms isn't getting you too bad!

Jellybabe - what are your test results today hun, I know you've done it by now!!    

Sukie - good luck with your transfer today

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jelly -     for today

Debs - more   for you today

Sukie - good luck for transfer today   

Jules - congratulations and good luck for starting again   

Clareber - good luck for your scan   

Hi Wildcat - what do you have planned today?

Pots - hope you feel better soon (although it's all in a very good cause!)

Hope everyone else is ok today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning  

Elly-What you up to today  

Clareber-Good luck for your scan    

Jules-Woohooo!! good luck hun let the madness commence  

Jellybabe-    

Pots-Good luck for your scan tomorrow   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for you good luck messages  

Well its not looking so good today   I did the WN test and it was negative, although clearblue and tescos still came up with a really really faint positive. Spoke to Caroline (who was an absolute angel) and she said it is either late implantation or a chem pg but probably the latter  

So had the option of re testing on sunday or going for blds - so Ive been in for blds this morning and will know the result this afternoon. 

So bit of a traumatic morning but still hanging on to the slightest hope

sorry for the me post - will do personals later


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jelly - sorry that you have had a difficult morning. I really hope it is a late implanter   . sending you lots of love xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Awww Jelly   keeping my  for the phone call hun


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jelly I know how hard this is, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun    

I'm not doing much today - bit of work here and there as emails come in, I've been playing bananagames mostly this morning   

 IT'S ALMOST THE WEEKEND


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Debs - so sorry the witch got ya  

Jelly - fingers crossed for some good blood results later, the same thing happened to me and I know the wait is a killer   

Elly - glad you've got an easy day today, about time  

Emma - how ya feeling    have those stitches started to feel better now  

Sukie - good luck  

Clareber - Good luck to you too  

Jules - great news about starting again  

Hello to everyone else, sorry if i've missed anything important...


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning Tash are you back at work or off sick today?  I'm glad to be home on a friday makes the weekend feel longer!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Stitches are itchy cause there healing   you give mine a scratch and i will give you a scratch   

Nipples are sore today, think i will be having another a/f or something weird is going on


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Elly - I'm at home as i've been signed off.  Just about to sort myself out some lunch    Yeh I agree but i've had a really long weekend as i've been off since Tuesday  

Emma - ok i'll scratch your stitches, shouldn't they be falling off by now    I had to have mine taken out by the nurse at my gp's cause they didn't come out on their own    so just keep an eye on it  
Sore nipples, whats that all about    you been twiddling with them again


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

they shouldnt be falling out yet   the next week or so   and when i see there just about too i normally give them a tug


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ooooo a nipple rubbing session!      

Tash must be nice being off work although you could do without the itching, do they know why yet? (Or did I miss something?) A friend of mine had major itching during the last 3 months of her pregnancy, she said it was a nightmare, but it does have a name (other than itching!)

Emma put some moisturising cream on the nips, that helps


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Think there a/f sore Elly   as in when you touch them feel like there bruised


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Jelly I really hope it is a late implantation  

Just a flying visit Well I had a 4 cell and a 5 cell put back by Dr Curtis and three possibly four for freezing   so I'm finally PUPO  

I'll pop back later or tomorrow


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,

Jellybabe...everything crossed for you

Wildcat...enjoy the r and r...are you reading a good book?

suki...think I saw you today....at least saw someone looking suspiciosly like they were ET fragile...white top, blond hair, jog bottoms and BMW??...very nice BMW...if it was you , your dh is a sweetie, opeing the car door for you and looking very protective...getting the practice in for when he's a daddy!!If it wasn't you, I was staring suspiciously at a couple who are probably reporting me for being weird as we speak..!!!  

Well, not sure how the scan went as has been a while since I was at this stage...so opinions please...5 follies...I believe that's not good as they hope for between 5 and 15....so just about the minimum...size between 8 and 12...as I am half sure I was much happier last time at the first scan am now dubious about drinking so much water and milk but will continue regardless, I only want a couple of good ones and what will be will be. Off to look at bedroom wallpaper and fabrics in farnham...nothing like retail therapy.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Clareber- tbh the milk helps by giving you calcuim which should help with the quality of your eggs   the water is to keep you hydrated and keep the drugs going around your system properly so keep it up   remember its quality NOT quantity  

Sukie-Well done   now rest up


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Ann just called - unfortunately beta hcg was only 6   so it looks like it was a chemical pregnancy     thank you all for your support and good wishes - it has really helped me through a very difficult week


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh Jelly I'm so sorry   take it easy hunnie x

Claire yes that was me thought I was one of 12 having et today  was I getting back in the car. I looked very rough today    dh thinks he might have seen you,were you in a blue car? Have you got another scan on Monday? You have plenty of time over the week end for more follies to grow  

Emma thanks hun x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh Jellybabe i dont know what to say   (which will be a 1st)   im gutted for you i really am   will pm you


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jellybabe      So sorry hun


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Jelly, I'm so sorry hun  .  Hope you and your DH are looking after each other. xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

jellybaby - I'm so so sorry, was hoping it was late implantation    what a rollercoaster of a few days you've had  

Sukie - well done on being PUPO

Claire - there will probably be some little ones lurking so keep drinking the milk and eating protein   

Elly - they've put it down to pregnancy rash and maybe a little bit low in iron.  Just taken a piriton so hopefully it will start to clear up.  Yeh nice being at home but could do without the rash, as long as it doesn't show up again when i'm on mat leave.

Emma - go massage those nips girl


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

can you do it for me Tash


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh ok then    but you better make sure they don't get hard   

Right i'm off to tackle a bit of house work so have a good weekend all.

Jelly - loads of hugs to you again


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Jelly, I'm so sorry my love    

Minow x

DH's grannies ashes scattered this morning and we let balloons go, as far as these things can be, it was perfect. It was an amazing clear sky and we watched the balloons till they were tiny little specks in the sky. Gona do the same on what would have been our due date in January.

Now it's off for work for me again.....have good weekends all
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Promise   good luck for your special scan tomorrow    cant wait to hear all about those naughty boys  

Been dusting myself may bring the hoover up now


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma, bring the hoover up, sounds like quite a huge vomit!  

Ok, I've gone!
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sukie glad to hear ur good news!!

Jellybabes sorry to read about your  levels, you've had a hard few days, take care     

Howdy peeps


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Mrs have you bought your paint yet


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

No    I havent got round to it!  i havent ben feeling that well ,my tummy really aches so havent been doing much.


So whats the crack with your nips??    Has M been sucking on them toooo much?  Dirty lady


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

bendybird said:


> So whats the crack with your nips??  Has M been sucking on them toooo much? Dirty lady


   and your calling ME the dirty lady


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Its true then?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No its not Bendy    Marlon hasnt been near them for months weeks


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

liar liar pants on fire  

Im watching home birth diarys.....shes screaming do u think u'll be screaming when u have ur london made posh bubs??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No     but i bet you will be, i bet it will be like pushing out a watermelon


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

your back Bendy...the cat is Back


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Jelly, so sorry hun, know how you are feeling as the same happened to me  

Emma, sore nips hun, what you been up to   having fun i hope  

Suki, congrats on e/t, great news on some frosties, embies look lovely   

Tash, hows the itching, i have a dodgy mole on my thigh that is itching me like mad, gotta go and have it looked at, hope you feel better soon hun  

Monkey, great hcg numbers, could be twinnies  

Wildcat, hi hun, hope you and Mr Wildcat are both well

Julesx, goodluck with the d/r, let battle commence  

Clare, i am sure that at your next scan, those follies will have had a lovely growth spurt  

Hello to everyone else, Bendy, Minow, Alisha, Bali, Gill, Ali, Fingers & everyone else

Its the weekend yippee, and i am off...................


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I will locking this thread in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting so you don't lose them !

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108594.0

N x


----------

